# Ιστορική ή φωνητική(;) ορθογραφία;



## Ihatemithous (Jan 14, 2013)

Από μικρός βασανίστηκα πολύ με την ορθογραφία, μια και είμαι απελπιστικά ανορθόγραφος. Οπότε όταν καταργήθηκαν η περισπωμένη και τα πνεύματα έκανα πάρτι. Μάλιστα προσχώρησα στην ατονική γραφή, (δεν την χρησιμοποιώ στα φόρουμ, γιατί δεν δουλεύει η αυτόματη διόρθωση).
Αλλά ομολογώ ότι θα με είχε γλυτώσει από πάρα πολλές ώρες, μιλάμε για πολλές ώρες, κόπου αν μπορούσα να επιλέξω την φωνητική ορθογραφία και να μην με κράζουν στα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα της χώρας, ή και όποιος διάβαζε τα γραπτά μου. Μάλλον και εγώ θα είχα πρόβλημα, μια και η αναγνώριση της λέξης για μένα (φαντάζομαι και για όλους) περισσότερο από την γενική εικόνα που βλέπω σε ένα κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου, παρά από την ανάγνωσή της φθόγγο φθόγγο.
Οπότε μια γενική αλλαγή σε φωνητική γραφή (δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι έτσι λέγεται) θα με βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα.
Όμως ξέρω ότι η γενική τάση είναι να διατηρείται η ιστορική γραφή, για πολύ καιρό, ίσως και πάρα πολύ καιρό, αφού αλλάξει η φωνητική. Προσωπικά αφήνοντας στην άκρη τα προσωπικά μου, νομίζω ότι μια βαθμιαία προσαρμογή της γραφής ώστε με μια υστέρηση να ακολουθεί τις αλλαγές στην γλώσσα θα ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή.
Θα χαρώ να μάθω απόψεις στο θέμα.

Αφορμή όπως πάντα για μένα, το ότι μπλέχτηκα ως άσχετος σε μια συζήτηση για το θέμα με άλλους (μάλλον εξ ίσου άσχετους), αλλά συνειδητοποίησα ότι όντως είναι δύσκολο να βρω επιχειρήματα πάνω στο θέμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρμαχος και της φωνητικής και του ατονικού, όπως έχω δηλώσει πλειστάκις. Μάλιστα πιστεύω ότι το ατονικό μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί εδώ και τώρα, χωρίς κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Όποιος διαβάζει κόμικς μπορεί αμέσως να καταλάβει ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ατονικό. Μικροπαρανοήσεις μπορούν να υπάρξουν, αλλά αυτές έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι αναπόφευκτες στον γραπτό λόγο. Για την φωνητική γραφή το πρόβλημα είναι πιο περίπλοκο. Παρότι οι περιπτώσεις παρανόησης είναι ασήμαντες, κάποιες παραγωγικές καταλήξεις ή και λέξεις ολόκληρες θα έπρεπε να τροποποιηθούν. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο βαθμιαία, άρα μπορεί να έχουμε δυσκολία προσαρμογής. Αν η αλλαγή είχε γίνει πριν δυο αιώνες, τα πράγματα θα ήταν ευκολότερα, γιατί δεν θα είχαμε τον απίστευτο όγκο πληροφορίας που είναι γραμμένη σε ασύμβατη μορφή.

Εν τούτοις, πιστεύω πως η φωνητική γραφή δεν θα δημιουργούσε κανένα φοβερό πρόβλημα στις επόμενες γενιές. Τουναντίον, θα γλυτώναμε 2-3 χρόνια εκπαιδευτικών ωρών. Μέχρι τότε, θα συνεχίσω να γράφω σε ιστορική ορθογραφία, με προσωπικές επιλογές τύπου καμμιά, ανηψιός, τραίνο, τζην, κτλ (αλλά όχι π.χ. κυττώ, τρελλός, βασιληάς).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

Ihatemithous said:


> Προσωπικά αφήνοντας στην άκρη τα προσωπικά μου, νομίζω ότι μια βαθμιαία προσαρμογή της γραφής ώστε* με μια υστέρηση να ακολουθεί τις αλλαγές στην γλώσσα* θα ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή.


Να πω την αμαρτία μου, δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό που σημειώνω παραπάνω με έντονους χαρακτήρες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Να πω την αμαρτία μου, δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό που σημειώνω παραπάνω με έντονους χαρακτήρες...



Θέλει μια βαθμιαία προσαρμογή της γραφής, που να ακολουθεί κατά πόδας τις αλλαγές στην φωνητική της γλώσσας, έστω με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

Α, οκ. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ωστόσο, θα γράφουμε και αντί για «το ξέρω» «το γκζέρο», αντί για «στην πόρτα» «στη μπόρτα» κλπ. Για να είναι δηλαδή κανείς σε θέση να αναγνωρίσει μια λέξη, θα πρέπει να ξέρει πώς προφέρεται, καθώς και σε ποια θέση βρίσκεται αυτή μέσα στην πρόταση: «Η πατούσα ξύθηκε» «η πατούσα ξίθικε», «δεν την ξύνω την πατούσα μου» = «δεν τη γκζίνο τη μπατούσα μου» κλπ. Θα ληφθούν, ωστόσο, υπόψη και οι κατά τόπους παραλλαγές, ή θα γίνει η ορθογραφία φωνητική με βάση μια επικρατούσα προφορά, και ποια θα είναι η προφορά αυτή; Θέλω να πω, ο Αρτινός, συγγνώμη, ο Αρτ'νος θα γράφει γρν, ή θα πρέπει να γράφει οπωσδήποτε «γουρούνι»;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Επιτρέψτε μου να παραθέσω ένα συναφές απόσπασμα από την εισαγωγή στο ΟΛΝΕΓ, το Ορθογραφικό Λεξικό του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας (δεν κατάφερα να βρω το σωστό σύμβολο για το μαλακό [k], που είναι κ με περισπωμένη στο πρωτότυπο:


*Ιστορική-ετυμολογική ορθογραφία*

[…] όταν ο αγγλόφωνος γράφει_ knight _/náit/ «ιππότης» ή_ enough _/ináf/ «αρκετά» ή όταν γράφει ο γαλλόφωνος _est _/e/_ «_είναι» ή_ bureau _/buró/ «γραφείο» ή όταν γράφει ο γερμανόφωνος_ schwierig _/ʃvírix/ «δύσκολος» ή_ Deutsch_ /dóitʃ/_ «_Γερμανός», ακολουθεί έναν συμβατικό στη γλώσσα του, ιστορικά καθιερωμένο τύπο γραφής της λέξης, μια γραφή που θεωρείται ορθή, και που πηγάζει από την προέλευση (ετυμολογία) της λέξης, από την ιστορική της καταγωγή, η οποία προσδιορίζει και τη λεγόμενη_ ιστορική ορθογραφία_ ή _ετυμολογική ορθογραφία_ κάθε λέξης.

Σε γλώσσες με μακρά ιστορική διαδρομή, είναι προφανές και επόμενο η ιστορική ορθογραφία να διαφέρει από την προφορά μιας λέξης, να διαφέρει από τη σημερινή φωνολογική ή φωνητική υπόσταση μιας λέξης. Να διαφέρει δηλαδή η_ ιστορική-ετυμολογική γραφή_ της από τη_ φωνολογική γραφή_ της ή από την, ακόμη πιο πιστή, σημερινή προφορά και γραφή της λέξης, τη_ φωνητική γραφή_ της. Έτσι λ.χ. γράφουμε στα Ελληνικά_ κατοικία_ (ετυμολογική-ιστορική ορθογραφία), ενώ –θεωρητικά!– θα μπορούσαμε να γράφουμε_ κατικία_ (φωνολογική ορθογραφία), αποδίδοντας την προφορά της λέξης, ή να γράφουμε_ κατιk̃ία _(φωνητική ορθογραφία), αποδίδοντας ακόμη πιο πιστά την προφορά της λέξης (π.χ. την ουρανική / μαλακή προφορά του_ κ_ προ του _ι_ με ένα k̃ αντί του απλού_ κ_). Τα προβλήματα που θα προέκυπταν από μια τέτοια ορθογράφηση των λέξεων είναι εμφανή: α) θα καταλυόταν η ιστορική φυσιογνωμία και ταυτότητα κάθε λέξης, β) θα σκοτιζόταν η ετυμολογική-σημασιολογική συνάφεια των λέξεων, δηλαδή τα «πεδία» των ομορρίζων που αποτελούν συγχρόνως σημασιολογικές συστάδες, «ετυμολογικές οικογένειες». Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, θα χανόταν για τη γραπτή απεικόνιση της γλώσσας και τη γραπτή γλωσσική επικοινωνία εν γένει η ιστορική προέλευση και «εθνικότητα» κάθε λέξης. Ο ελληνικός_ δήμος_ (έτσι γραμμένος με_ -η-)_ είναι που έδωσε τη_ δημοκρατία,_ που πέρασε με τη σειρά της ως έννοια και ως λέξη σε άλλους λαούς και άλλες γλώσσες ως_ democratie, democracy_ κ.τ.ό. Γράφοντας φωνητικά και απλοποιημένα_ δίμος_ (με_ -ι-)_ και_ διμοκρατία,_ θα αλλοιωνόταν το ετυμολογικό ίνδαλμα και μαζί η ιστορική προέλευση της λέξης, ενώ συγχρόνως θα προέκυπτε σύγχυση και απομάκρυνση από το ελληνικής προελεύσεως_ democracy._ Θα συνέβαινε μάλιστα το εξής τραγελαφικό: η ξένη γλώσσα να δηλώνει την ορθή (με _e/é_ =_ η)_ εικόνα της λέξης, η δε Ελληνική να τη στρεβλώνει (με _ι_ αντί_ η)\_ Συγχρόνως, θα στρέβλωνε και θα διασπούσε ολόκληρο το ετυμολογικό πεδίο που συνδέεται με την αρχαία λέξη_ δήμος:_ τα_ δημότης, δημοτικός, δημόσιος, δημοσιογράφος, δημογραφικός,_ αλλά και_ Ακάδημος-Ακαδημία, πάνδημος, απόδημος_ και_ επιδημία_ και_ ενδημία_ και_ Δημοσθένης_ κ.ά. Επομένως, κάθε ριζική απλοποίηση εν ονόματι μιας φωνητικής ορθογραφίας, στην οποία όλα τα /i/ (ι, η, υ, ει, οι, υι) θα γράφονταν ως_ ι_ και όλα τα /e/ (ε, αι) ως_ ε_ και τα /ο/ (ο, ω) ως _ο_ κλπ., θα αποτελούσε άστοχη αλλοίωση της ιστορικής προέλευσης και της ετυμολογικής-σημασιολογικής συνάφειας των λέξεων, μια πραγματική ανατροπή αυτού που αιώνες πολιτισμού και ιστορικής εξέλιξης κληροδότησαν στη γλώσσα μέσω της γραφής και της ορθογραφικής απεικόνισης των λέξεων. Θα επρόκειτο στην πράξη για μια αλόγιστη καταστροφή της_ οικολογίας της γλώσσας,_ δηλαδή της ορθογραφικής πολυμορφίας και ποικιλίας των φυσικών γλωσσών, που αντικατοπτρίζει την ποικιλία της σκέψης και της θέασης του κόσμου από κάθε λαό, εν προκειμένω από τους Έλληνες. Αλλά μια τέτοια υπεραπλουστευτική «λαίλαπα» δεν θα ήταν παρά το αποτέλεσμα μιας απλοϊκής στάσης απέναντι στο «πνευματικό θαύμα» που συνιστά κάθε ανθρώπινη γλώσσα και κάθε γραπτή παράστασή της.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Για να προσθέσω κάποιες δικές μου σκέψεις: Θεωρώ ότι στα πρώτα σχολικά χρόνια συγκεντρώνεται επαρκής γνώση για την ιστορική ορθογραφία των λέξεων, ιδίως αν το διάβασμα επεκτείνεται και σε εξωσχολικό. Η ιστορική ορθογραφία βοηθάει στο να καταλαβαίνουμε την ιστορία των λέξεων και τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις, κάτι που φαίνεται να ευφραίνει το μυαλό των περισσοτέρων. Έτσι, ποτέ δεν έχει διατυπωθεί ένα ευρύτερο αίτημα που να λέει να εγκαταλείψουμε την ιστορική ορθογραφία. Τα παιδιά που βλέπουμε να γράφουν γκρίκλις ακόμα κι εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται, δεν έχουν την ωριμότητα να μετατρέψουν αυτή την αμήχανη συμπεριφορά σε συγκεκριμένο και συγκροτημένο αίτημα. Μεταξύ των μεγαλυτέρων όσοι δεν ασχολούνται με τη γλώσσα δεν θέλουν καμιά αλλαγή, οι γλωσσολογούντες προτιμούν να προστατεύσουν τα κεκτημένα τους (τις ορθογραφικές και συναφείς γνώσεις που έχουν συγκεντρώσει) και οι γλωσσολόγοι έχουν τα επιχειρήματα που διαβάζουμε και στο παραπάνω κείμενο. Άρα από πού να προκύψει ισχυρό αίτημα για αλλαγή;

Αν ωστόσο ήταν να προκύψει αλλαγή, αν δηλαδή ξυπνούσαμε ένα πρωί και είχαμε όλοι μας ξεχάσει την εικόνα της γλώσσας μας, αν θυμόμασταν απέξω όλα τα έπη και όλα τα συγγράμματα αλλά όχι το πώς ήταν γραμμένα, πώς άραγε θα αποφασίζαμε να τα γράψουμε; Μήπως με κάποιο σύστημα φωνητικών συμβόλων; Θα παίζαμε τους ντετέκτιβ, να δούμε από το _democracy_ πώς άραγε θα έπρεπε να γράψουμε την dimokratía (ή ðimokratía); Εδώ σας θέλω…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Χωρίς να κρίνω τον στόχο (υπέρ της ιστορικής-ετυμολογικής γραφής) του αποσπάσματος από την εισαγωγή στο ΟΛΝΕΓ, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι επιχειρήματα όπως αυτό:



> Συγχρόνως, θα στρέβλωνε και θα διασπούσε ολόκληρο το ετυμολογικό πεδίο που συνδέεται με την αρχαία λέξη δήμος: τα δημότης, δημοτικός, δημόσιος, δημοσιογράφος, δημογραφικός, αλλά και Ακάδημος-Ακαδημία, πάνδημος, απόδημος και επιδημία και ενδημία και Δημοσθένης κ.ά.



είναι, να το πω ευγενικά, διατυπωμένα με ιδιαίτερη απροσεξία. Προφανώς, σε μια ενδεχόμενη περίπτωση όπου ξαφνικά θα γράφαμε το δήμος με γιώτα, ως *δίμος, η σύνδεση θα μεταφερόταν και σε «ολόκληρο το ετυμολογικό πεδίο», καθώς θα γράφαμε, επίσης (διατηρώ το τελικό ς): *διμότις, *διμοτικός, *διμόσιος, *διμοσιογράφος, *διμογραφικός, αλλά και *Ακάδιμος-*Ακαδιμία, *πάνδιμος, *απόδιμος και *επιδιμία και *ενδιμία και *Διμοσθένις. Με άλλα λόγια, ο συντάκτης του επιχειρήματος χάνει την ενδεχόμενη μελλοντική συνολική εικόνα και, κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, υπονομεύει το επιχείρημά του.

Πολύ πιο κατάλληλο αντιπαράδειγμα θα ήταν, κτγμ, το παράδειγμα που έδωσε πιο πριν η Παλάβρα, όπου η ίδια λέξη αλλάζει γραφή ανάλογα με την πτώση όπου βρίσκεται...


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Μου αρέσει που συμπέσαμε, δόκτορα, όχι μόνο στο χρόνο, αλλά και στον _δήμο_. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Α, οκ. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ωστόσο, θα γράφουμε και αντί για «το ξέρω» «το γκζέρο», αντί για «στην πόρτα» «στη μπόρτα» κλπ. Για να είναι δηλαδή κανείς σε θέση να αναγνωρίσει μια λέξη, θα πρέπει να ξέρει πώς προφέρεται, καθώς και σε ποια θέση βρίσκεται αυτή μέσα στην πρόταση: «Η πατούσα ξύθηκε» «η πατούσα ξίθικε», «δεν την ξύνω την πατούσα μου» = «δεν τη γκζίνο τη μπατούσα μου» κλπ. Θα ληφθούν, ωστόσο, υπόψη και οι κατά τόπους παραλλαγές, ή θα γίνει η ορθογραφία φωνητική με βάση μια επικρατούσα προφορά, και ποια θα είναι η προφορά αυτή; Θέλω να πω, ο Αρτινός, συγγνώμη, ο Αρτ'νος θα γράφει γρν, ή θα πρέπει να γράφει οπωσδήποτε «γουρούνι»;



Αυτά που λες όμως προκύπτουν από συμπροφορά, όχι εγγενώς. Π.χ. δεν σε βλέπω να έχεις πρόβλημα να γράψεις _συ*μ*παραστέκομαι_. Γράφεις _συγχρόνως_ αλλά θα έγραφες _συν χρώμα_. Δεν χρειάζεται να στρεβλώνεις την ορθογραφία των λέξεων για να χωρέσει στην συμπροφορά, γιατί αυτό δεν είναι αποτύπωση της προφοράς αλλά της ταχύτητας και του τρόπου εκφοράς. Είναι σαν να λες ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει φωνητική γραφή που να περιέχει θήτα, γιατί υπάρχουν ψευδοί.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

Ή αποτυπώνεται η προφορά στη γραφή, και γίνεται η γραφή στ' αλήθεια φωνητική, ή όχι. Επομένως, ή θα αποτυπώσεις την προφορική συναίρεση -και τα ημίφωνα, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι- ή όχι. Και τι πάει να πει _δεν χρειάζεται να στρεβλώνεις την *ορθογραφία* των λέξεων_; Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της φωνητικής προφοράς, να καταργηθεί η ορθογραφία και να αποτυπώνεται στη γραφή ο τρόπος με τον οποίο μιλάμε. Εξήγησέ μου είσης τι σημαίνει _προκύπτουν από συμπροφορά, όχι εγγενώς_. Υπάρχει _εγγενής_ προφορά;

Και ακόμα δεν πιάσαμε το θέμα των κατά τόπο προφορών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

Λες _πόρτα_, όχι _μπόρτα_. Ο λόγος που ακούγεται μι αντί για νι είναι η συμπροφορά ν+π. Αν προφέρεις αργά "στην πόρτα", δεν ακούγεται κανένα μι. Είναι δηλαδή θέμα πώς θα το προφέρεις, δεν υπάρχει εγγενώς κανένα μι. Ο σκοπός της φωνητικής γραφής δεν είναι να αποτυπώσει ακριβώς την προφορά του καθενός από εμάς, αλλιώς θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε κυματομορφές. Σκοπός της φωνητικής γραφής είναι να προσεγγίσει την γενική προφορά, στα πλαίσια της συμβατικότητας της γραφής.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι: η συμπροφορά είναι χαρακτηριστικό της εκφοράς μιας γλώσσας, καθώς η εκφορά αυτή είναι γραμμική. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι συγκεκριμένοι συνδυασμοί συμφώνων, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, παράγουν συγκεκριμένη εκφορά. Και έστω ότι δεν την αποτυπώνουμε, καθώς μόλις δημιούργησες αυθαίρετα ένα κανόνα που μας λέει πως δεν γίνεται. Τι θα κάνεις με τα ημίφωνα; Με βάση τη θεωρία της φωνητικής απεικόνισης, οφείλεις να τα καταγράψεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Λες _πόρτα_, όχι _μπόρτα_.


ΟΚ, άσε την πόρτα και πιάσε το πιστόλι. Ή το μπιστόλι; Μήπως προτιμάς το τουφέκι; Ή το ντουφέκι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τι θα κάνεις με τα ημίφωνα; Με βάση τη θεωρία της φωνητικής απεικόνισης, οφείλεις να τα καταγράψεις.



Φυσικά και οφείλεις να τα καταγράψεις. Ποιο το πρόβλημα; Η εισαγωγή νέου συμβόλου;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά και οφείλεις να τα καταγράψεις. Ποιο το πρόβλημα; Η εισαγωγή νέου συμβόλου;


Άρα θα ήθελες να καταργήσεις την ιστορική ορθογραφία επειδή σου κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη, αλλά δεν θα είχες αντίρρηση να εισαχθούν καινούρια γράμματα για να αποτυπωθεί η φωνητική εκφορά των λέξεων. Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά θα δημιουργηθούν ειδικές θέσεις στα κατά τόπους σχολεία, στα οποία οι μαθητές θα διδάσκονται τη σωστή προφορά, βάσει της οποίας πρέπει να γράφουν, για να μην μπερδεύονται, ξερωγώ, οι Κρητικοί και κάνουν ορθογραφικά λάθη.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2013)

Κι έτσι, αργά και σταθερά, η παλιά ιστορική ορθογραφία θα μετατρέπεται σε μια "φωνητική" που θα μοιάζει περισσότερο με ιερογλυφικά ή σφηνοειδή...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κι έτσι, αργά και σταθερά, η παλιά ιστορική ορθογραφία θα μετατρέπεται σε μια "φωνητική" που θα μοιάζει περισσότερο με ιερογλυφικά ή σφηνοειδή...


Καμία σχέση, νομίζω. Τα ιερογλυφικά και η σφηνοειδής ήταν απεικονιστικές, ιδεογραμματικές γραφές. Στην εξελικτική πορεία της γραφής (συμβολική-ιδεογραμματική, συλλαβογραμματική, αλφαβητική) μια φωνητική γραφή ευρείας χρήσης (και μάλιστα, άμεσης ή έστω, γρήγορης αντίδρασης) θα ήταν απλώς _a bridge too far_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Άρα θα ήθελες να καταργήσεις την ιστορική ορθογραφία επειδή σου κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη, αλλά δεν θα είχες αντίρρηση να εισαχθούν καινούρια γράμματα για να αποτυπωθεί η φωνητική εκφορά των λέξεων. Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά θα δημιουργηθούν ειδικές θέσεις στα κατά τόπους σχολεία, στα οποία οι μαθητές θα διδάσκονται τη σωστή προφορά, βάσει της οποίας πρέπει να γράφουν, για να μην μπερδεύονται, ξερωγώ, οι Κρητικοί και κάνουν ορθογραφικά λάθη.





bernardina said:


> Κι έτσι, αργά και σταθερά, η παλιά ιστορική ορθογραφία θα μετατρέπεται σε μια "φωνητική" που θα μοιάζει περισσότερο με ιερογλυφικά ή σφηνοειδή...



Η ιστορική ορθογραφία δεν μου κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη μόνο γιατί έχει έξτρα άχρηστα φωνήεντα αλλά και γιατί προφέρω _ζβίνο_ αλλά γράφω _σβήνω_, προφέρω _ήλjος_ και γράφω _ήλιος_. Δραματοποιείτε τα πράγματα (ειδικά η Μπέρνι). Η ελληνική γραφή έχει 24 γράμματα και 12 συνδυασμούς, που μας κάνει 36. Η φωνητική γραφή απαιτεί 5 φωνήεντα και 27 σύμφωνα και ημίφωνα· στο σύνολο 32. Η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι πολύ φτωχή σε φωνήματα, που κάνει την φωνητική γραφή εφικτότατη. Στα αγγλικά, αντιθέτως, θα ήταν εφιάλτης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στα αγγλικά, αντιθέτως, θα ήταν εφιάλτης.


Έναν τόνο πάντως θα μπορούσαν να τον βάζουν, να μην κάνουν κάποιους να λένε «μαντάτο ριλό». :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

Ελληγενή, συγγνώμη, αλλά το σκεπτικό σου έχει τρύπες. Κατ' αρχάς, δεν έχεις διευκρινίσει τι θα κάνεις με λέξεις όπως αυτές που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Ντοκ. Παράλληλα και εντελώς αυθαίρετα επιλέγεις να αγνοήσεις τη γραμμική εκφορά του λόγου, θεωρείς ότι η εισαγωγή νέων συμβόλων είναι εύκολη και, ας πούμε, προτιμότερη από το να έχεις πολλά φωνήεντα (γιατί, δεν μας είπες), ενώ παράλληλα θεωρείς ότι είναι εύκολο να υπάρξει φιρμάνι που θα επιβάλλει ενιαία εκφορά των λέξεων (ας πούμε, θα λέμε ξαφνικά όλοι _άγκελος_ και όχι _άνγκελος_). Δηλαδή, για κάποιο λόγο που προφανώς μόνο εσύ ξέρεις, θεωρείς ότι η κατάργηση ενός ήδη κανονικοποιημένου συστήματος επικοινωνίας και η αντικατάστασή του με ένα άλλο σύστημα επικοινωνίας που δεν έχει ακόμα κανονικοποιηθεί αλλά θα το κανονικοποιήσουμε όπως μας καπνίσει είναι όχι μόνο εφικτή αλλά και ελκυστική, και όλα αυτά επειδή το λες εσύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Επιπλέον, εκτός από ημίφωνα θα χρειαστούμε κανά δυο παχιά συριστικά (επιτέλους, το γράμμα σο θα ξαναζήσει!). Από την άλλη (με τα κατάλληλα σύμβολα, φυσικά), μπορούμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα με τις τριάδες b-mp-mb και d-nt-nd. Τελευταίο, αφού θα κάνουμε που θα κάνουμε την αλλαγή, ας προσθέσουμε κι ένα σύμβολο να δείχνουμε τα μακρά που μας έρχονται απέξω. Ή θα ακολουθούμε φωνητική γραφή για τις ελληνικές λέξεις μόνο και μη φωνητική για τις ξένες, εισαγωγής --τουλάχιστον μέχρι να κατασταλάξει η απόδοσή τους στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 14, 2013)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα όφελος από μία «φωνητική» γραφή, ίσα-ίσα θα έφερνε περισσότερες δυσκολίες από την σημερινή ορθογραφία. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το επιχείρημα ότι και καλά «δεν γράφουμε όπως προφέρουμε», αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς: αφού η γραφη είναι κώδικας, είναι γεμάτη συμβάσεις όπως πχ ο διαχωρισμός των λέξεων. Ή τα σημεία στήξης. 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς φωνητική γραφή υπάρχει ήδη  και χρησιμοποιείται εκεί που χρειάζεται.

Παρόλ' αυτά πιστεύω πως θα έπρεπε να εμπλουτιστεί το ελληνικό αλφάβητο με μερικά γράμματα ακόμη και να γίνουν κάποιες μεταρυθμίσεις. Ας πούμε κάτι τέτοιο θα βοηθούσε στις τριάδες b-mp-mb και d-nt-nd, όπως γράφει ο drsiebenmal.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή θα ακολουθούμε φωνητική γραφή για τις ελληνικές λέξεις μόνο και μη φωνητική για τις ξένες, εισαγωγής --τουλάχιστον μέχρι να κατασταλάξει η απόδοσή τους στα ελληνικά;



Για να καταλάβω, όταν λες "τζορτζ Κλούνεϊ", το προφέρεις στα αγγλικά ή σε στρέητ ελληνική προφορά;



Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, συγγνώμη, αλλά το σκεπτικό σου έχει τρύπες. Κατ' αρχάς, δεν έχεις διευκρινίσει τι θα κάνεις με λέξεις όπως αυτές που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Ντοκ. Παράλληλα και εντελώς αυθαίρετα επιλέγεις να αγνοήσεις τη γραμμική εκφορά του λόγου, θεωρείς ότι η εισαγωγή νέων συμβόλων είναι εύκολη και, ας πούμε, προτιμότερη από το να έχεις πολλά φωνήεντα (γιατί, δεν μας είπες), ενώ παράλληλα θεωρείς ότι είναι εύκολο να υπάρξει φιρμάνι που θα επιβάλλει ενιαία εκφορά των λέξεων (ας πούμε, θα λέμε ξαφνικά όλοι _άγκελος_ και όχι _άνγκελος_). Δηλαδή, για κάποιο λόγο που προφανώς μόνο εσύ ξέρεις, θεωρείς ότι η κατάργηση ενός ήδη κανονικοποιημένου συστήματος επικοινωνίας και η αντικατάστασή του με ένα άλλο σύστημα επικοινωνίας που δεν έχει ακόμα κανονικοποιηθεί αλλά θα το κανονικοποιήσουμε όπως μας καπνίσει είναι όχι μόνο εφικτή αλλά και ελκυστική, και όλα αυτά επειδή το λες εσύ.



Πρώτον, όταν στην ελληνιστική εποχή δημιουργήθηκε η ανάγκη να γίνει πιο ευανάγνωστη η ελληνική, εισήχθησαν στην γλώσσα 24 νέα σύμβολα (τα πεζά)· χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Δεύτερον, είπα ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο τα έξτρα φωνήεντα· το έγραψα πολύ ξεκαθαρά. Αυτά με τα φιρμάνια και με τα "όπως μάς καπνίσει" είναι πραγματικά ανεξήγητα. Την ίδια επιθετική στάση έχεις απέναντι στα "φιρμάνια" που αλλάζουν παλιές ορθογραφίες με νέες (είτε είναι απλοποιήσεις είτε όχι); Εκεί δεν ισχύει η κανονικοποίηση; Αυτές οι αλλαγές γίνονται στην βάση του "όπως μάς καπνίσει"; Πραγματικά, δεν ακολουθώ το σκεπτικό σου. Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι να είναι κανείς εναντίον στην φωνητική γραφή, αλλά αυτά που λες για καπνούς και για φιρμάνια δεν έχουν πραγματολογική βάση, είναι το επιχείρημα της συνήθειας.




> και όλα αυτά επειδή το λες εσύ.



Αυτό το σχόλιο δεν προσφέρει τίποτα και δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Μόνο κόντρα δημιουργείς έτσι. Συνήθως τις αλλαγές στον πολιτισμό μας τις επιφέρουν ανθρώπινες προτάσεις, όχι θεϊκές αποκαλύψεις. Εκτός κι αν ο "εγώ" δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μιλάει, να προτείνει και να επιχειρηματολογεί. Σκέψου λίγο τι νόημα είχε να το προσθέσεις αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 14, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το επιχείρημα ότι και καλά «δεν γράφουμε όπως προφέρουμε», αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς: αφού η γραφη είναι κώδικας, είναι γεμάτη συμβάσεις όπως πχ ο διαχωρισμός των λέξεων. Ή τα σημεία στήξης.



Στόχος είναι η προσέγγιση, όχι η ταύτιση. Το ότι δεν γίνεται να αναπαρασταθεί 100% ο λόγος, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να αναπαρασταθεί όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στόχος είναι η προσέγγιση, όχι η ταύτιση. Το ότι δεν γίνεται να αναπαρασταθεί 100% ο λόγος, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να αναπαρασταθεί όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα.



Μα και τώρα έτσι λειτουργεί, κατά προσέγγιση.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2013)

Μια και έγινε λόγος από τον Δόκτορα, να πω κι εγώ ότι συμφωνώ με την πρόταση να εισαχθούν ειδικά γράμματα --ή σημάδια πάνω σε ήδη υπάρχοντα γράμματα-- για να παρασταθούν καθαρά οι τρεις τριάδες (b-mp-mb, g-nk-ng, και d-nt-nd). Για το ζήτημα αυτό είχε ανοίξει προπολεμικά συζήτηση. Ο Ελευθερουδάκης, προς τιμήν του, προχώρησε με τόλμη και χρησιμοποίησε τέτοια σημάδια στο Λεξικό. Το Ιστορικό Λεξικό της Ακαδημίας επίσης, αν και εκεί υπήρχε η δικαιολογία ότι αποτυπώνεται η γνήσια διαλεκτική προφορά, που όμως δεν προοριζόταν για κοινή χρήση. Πιθανόν κάποιοι να προτείνουν και το γιοτ (j) για να διευκολυνθούμε να προφέρουμε |λόγjα| και |λόγ-ι-α|. Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνούσα. Όπως δεν θα συμφωνούσα και με το σο, Δόκτορα, γιατί ο φθόγγος είναι διαλεκτικός, δεν ανήκει στην τυποποιημένη κοινή νεοελληνική. (Και κυρίως αντιδρώ γιατί δεν θέλω να το δουν σαν νίκη και να κοκορεύονται οι μαϊμουδίζοντες τις ξένες προφορές, που λένε περισπούδαστα Μπολshόι αντί Μπολσόι, και Chάρλι Chάπλιν αντί Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν |tsárli tsáplin|. Ναι, Αλέξη Κωστάλα, για σένα μιλάω).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> δεν κατάφερα να βρω το σωστό σύμβολο για το μαλακό [k], που είναι κ με περισπωμένη στο πρωτότυπο


Ποιο απ' τα δυο εννοείς, γιατί δεν έχω το ΟΛΝΕΓ εδώ: k̃ ή κ̃;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Όπως δεν θα συμφωνούσα και με το σο, Δόκτορα, γιατί ο φθόγγος είναι διαλεκτικός, δεν ανήκει στην τυποποιημένη κοινή νεοελληνική. (Και κυρίως αντιδρώ γιατί δεν θέλω να το δουν σαν νίκη και να κοκορεύονται οι μαϊμουδίζοντες τις ξένες προφορές, που λένε περισπούδαστα Μπολshόι αντί Μπολσόι, και Chάρλι Chάπλιν αντί Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν |tsárli tsáplin|. Ναι, Αλέξη Κωστάλα, για σένα μιλάω).


Θα μπορούσαμε να το προσθέσουμε στο αλφάβητο για να ενισχύσουμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα των μεταγραμμένων ξένων ονομάτων και να συνεχίσουμε να το προφέρουμε  για να μη χαλάσει το κέφι κανενός (πλην Κωστάλα, ενδεχομένως). Να γράφουμε Τ∫άρλι Τ∫άπλιν, να προφέρουμε /tsárli tsáplin/ και να ξέρουμε ότι στα ξένα είναι Ch.

:) Την είδατε τη φατσούλα, έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό εννοείς, γιατί δεν έχω το ΟΛΝΕΓ εδώ: *k̃*; Υπάρχει και με ελληνικό κ, αλλά δεν το δείχνει η vB.



Έβαλα τώρα αυτό στο κείμενο. Στο ΛΚΝ αυτό χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούσα να βρω. Γιά πες σε ποιες θέσεις είναι και αυτό και το άλλο του ΟΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> (Και κυρίως αντιδρώ γιατί δεν θέλω να το δουν σαν νίκη και να κοκορεύονται οι μαϊμουδίζοντες τις ξένες προφορές, που λένε περισπούδαστα Μπολshόι αντί Μπολσόι, και Chάρλι Chάπλιν αντί Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν |tsárli tsáplin|. Ναι, Αλέξη Κωστάλα, για σένα μιλάω).



E, τότε πες το σωστά: Μπ*α*λshόι


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> (Και κυρίως αντιδρώ γιατί δεν θέλω να το δουν σαν νίκη και να κοκορεύονται οι μαϊμουδίζοντες τις ξένες προφορές, που λένε περισπούδαστα Μπολshόι αντί Μπολσόι, και Chάρλι Chάπλιν αντί Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν |tsárli tsáplin|. Ναι, Αλέξη Κωστάλα, για σένα μιλάω).


O Αλέξης δεν θα έλεγε ποτέ των ποτών Μπολshόι, αλλά ΜπΑλшόι — μόνον ΜπΑλшόι!
Παρεμπ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1294-Κεφαλαίο-ή-μικρό&p=13755&viewfull=1#post13755


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έβαλα τώρα αυτό στο κείμενο. Στο ΛΚΝ αυτό χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν μπορούσα να βρω. Γιά πες σε ποιες θέσεις είναι και αυτό και το άλλο του ΟΛΝΕΓ.


Αν πρόσεξες τελικά κατάφερα να βάλω και το ελληνικό κάπα με περισπωμένη στο αρχικό μήνυμά μου: k̃ / κ̃.
Τα γράμματα αυτά βγαίνουν με χρήση του χαρακτήρα U+0303 μετά το χτύπημα του γράμματος πάνω απ' το οποίο θέλουμε την περισπωμένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Όπως δεν θα συμφωνούσα και με το σο, Δόκτορα, γιατί ο φθόγγος είναι διαλεκτικός, δεν ανήκει στην τυποποιημένη κοινή νεοελληνική.


Ίσως έπρεπε να είχα βάλει φατσούλα, όμως αυτό που προσπαθεί να πει η Παλάβρα εδώ και κάποιες ώρες είναι ότι, από τη στιγμή που θα ακολουθήσει κανείς φωνητική γραφή, δεν υπάρχει πια «τυποποιημένη κοινή ελληνική», ως προς τη γραφή τουλάχιστον. Επίσης, ανάλογα με αυτό που είπε ο Νικέλ, σε πολλές γλώσσες με λατινικό αλφάβητο (ιταλικά, πορτογαλικά π.χ.) υπάρχουν «άχρηστα» γράμματα που διατηρούνται μόνο και μόνο για την ορθογραφική απόδοση ξένων λέξεων.

(Μα τι συζητάμε ακριβώς σε αυτό το νήμα; Σαν μακροβούτι σε φανταστικά παράλληλα σύμπαντα μοιάζει να εξελίσσεται η κουβέντα...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αν πρόσεξες τελικά κατάφερα να βάλω και το ελληνικό κάπα με περισπωμένη στο αρχικό μήνυμά μου: k̃ / κ̃.
> Τα γράμματα αυτά βγαίνουν με χρήση του χαρακτήρα U+0303 μετά το χτύπημα του γράμματος πάνω απ' το οποίο θέλουμε την περισπωμένη.


Μα τι κούκλος που είσαι! Και αυτό πρέπει να το θυμάμαι εγώ τώρα (που έχω καταφέρει να θυμάμαι μόνο το alt-183 για την άνω τελεία...). Μάλλον θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε νηματάκι με τέτοιες πονηριές.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Μα τι συζητάμε ακριβώς σε αυτό το νήμα; Σαν μακροβούτι σε φανταστικά παράλληλα σύμπαντα μοιάζει να εξελίσσεται η κουβέντα...)


Ε, αφού τα περισσότερα που 'ναι σχετικά με το θέμα του νήματος τα βιώσαμε ήδη στο Πανξουτόνι: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?248.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jan 14, 2013)

Όσο μεγαλώνει κανείς μαθαίνει. Δεν είχα ιδέα ότι υπήρχαν τα ημίφωνα σαν όρος στην γλώσσα.
Καταλαβαίνω τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται κυρίως από την εμφάνιση μιας νέας μη τυποποιημένης γραφής, ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα σκεφτεί ούτε το θέμα αυτό. Μια καθαρά φωνητική γραφή θα έπρεπε να συνοδεύεται από μια νέα τυποποίηση για να συνεννοούμαστε. Αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα της φωνητικής γραφής αλλά του ότι δεν προσαρμόζεται βαθμιαία η γραφή ώστε να μην υπάρχει ανάγκη για ένα ριζικά νέο πρότυπο.

Ομος μου μενι ενα εροτιμα, αν ολι μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε τι λει ενα κιμενο με ενα ι, ενα ε και ενα ο, χορις τονους, μιπος ι αντιρισις ινε ιπερβολικες ος προς τον χρονο που καταναλονουμε για να μαθουμε ορθογραφια, κε θα μπορουσαμε να επιλεξουμε ενα πιο απλο τροπο γραφις που να καλιπτι τις αναγκες μας;

Δεν μου διέφυγε ότι "ι αντιρισις" δεν φαίνεται αν είναι ενικός ή πληθυντικός, αλλά αυτό είναι από τα προβλήματα που αν κάποιος ειδικός σχεδιάσει μια τέτοια αλλαγή, υποθέτω ότι θα βρει την λύση.

Η δική μου άποψη είναι για μια βαθμιαία προσαρμογή όπου κάποια στοιχεία του γραπτού λόγου "ωριμάζουν" ώστε να είναι σχετικά αποδεκτή η αλλαγή τους. Το μονοτονικό είναι η πιο χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση ίσως σε αυτό που λέω.
Παράδειγμα στο τι θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει τα επόμενα χρόνια, ίσως είναι η υιοθέτηση του ατονικού, να καταργηθούν τα διπλά σύμφωνα, ή η κατάργηση του φωνήεντος που επέχει θέση συμφώνου (άβριο αντί για αύριο).


----------



## bernardina (Jan 14, 2013)

Και μετά να συμφωνήσουμε στο γιατί, πχ, το ο είναι καλύτερο από το ω, το ι από το η και το υ και για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να τα αντικαταστήσουν. Παναπεί, με ποιο κριτήριο;
Ή μήπως έχει γίνει κι αυτή η συζήτηση στο πανξουτόνι και μου διέφυγε;:twit:


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Ihatemithous said:


> Ομος μου μενι ενα εροτιμα, αν ολι μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε τι λει ενα κιμενο με ενα ι, ενα ε και ενα ο, χορις τονους, μιπος ι αντιρισις ινε ιπερβολικες ος προς τον χρονο που καταναλονουμε για να μαθουμε ορθογραφια, κε θα μπορουσαμε να επιλεξουμε ενα πιο απλο τροπο γραφις που να καλιπτι τις αναγκες μας;


Αναρωτήσου κατά πόσο, την ώρα που διαβάζεις κάτι σαν αυτό, το «μεταφράζεις» μέσα σου σε: «Όμως μου μένει ένα ερώτημα..».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Όπου αποδεικνύεται ότι το ερώτημα από όπου ξεκίνησε το νήμα δεν αναφερόταν στη φωνητική γραφή αλλά σε μια απλουστευμένη γραφή της υπάρχουσας ελληνικής. :) Άλλο πράγμα, εντελώς άλλο...

Και ας ξανακλέψω για άλλη μια φορά:

_Σιμερα, το ζιτουμενο ινε ι πολιτικι. Παντα, ι λισι σε καθε κρισιμι καταστασι ινε ι πολιτικι. Ι πολιτικι, ι ιμετερι αλα οχι ι ιμετερι, ινε ι φισι μας. Απο τιν προτι μας ανασα, ι πολιτικι κε, μερικες φορες ι πολιτικι, χαραζουν το μελον μας...._


----------



## pidyo (Jan 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα τι κούκλος που είσαι! Και αυτό πρέπει να το θυμάμαι εγώ τώρα (που έχω καταφέρει να θυμάμαι μόνο το alt-183 για την άνω τελεία...). Μάλλον θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε νηματάκι με τέτοιες πονηριές.



Ε, καλά, δεν χρειάζεται να τα θυμάται όλα κανείς. Μόνο πού μπορεί να τα βρει χρειάζεται.



Zazula said:


> Αν πρόσεξες τελικά κατάφερα να βάλω και το ελληνικό κάπα με περισπωμένη στο αρχικό μήνυμά μου: k̃ / κ̃.
> Τα γράμματα αυτά βγαίνουν με χρήση του χαρακτήρα U+0303 μετά το χτύπημα του γράμματος πάνω απ' το οποίο θέλουμε την περισπωμένη.


Τα combining diacritical marks* θα έπρεπε να είναι η έσχατη λύση στο πλατωνικά σωστό unicode (για περιπτώσεις όπως έψιλον με περισπωμένη, για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη κωδικού), αλλά ομολογώ πως δεν βρίσκω προσυντεθειμένο χαρακτήρα στη Gentium, που συνήθως έχει όλους τους χαρακτήρες που χρειάζονται σε τέτοια σολομωνικά και βαριέμαι να ψάχνω στο ίδιο το unicode.

* Το γράφω στα αγγλικά γιατί η απόδοση στο ελληνικό Office (Συνδυασμός διακριτικών σημαδιών) είναι λανθασμένη: συνδυασμός διακριτικών σημαδιών σημαίνει διακριτικά σημάδια συνδυασμένα, ενώ πρόκειται για διακριτικά σημάδια που συνδυάζονται με άλλους χαρακτήρες.


----------



## fern (Jan 14, 2013)

Μὲ τὴν ἱστορικὴ ὀρθογραφία ἔχω παρατηρήσει ὅτι τὸ μυαλό μου δουλεύει περισσότερο, καὶ ἔχω βελτιώσει τὴν ὀρθογραφία μου. Ἂν ἐνδαφέρεται κανεὶς γιὰ τὴν ἐμπειρία μου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

fern said:


> Μὲ τὴν ἱστορικὴ ὀρθογραφία ἔχω παρατηρήσει ὅτι τὸ μυαλό μου δουλεύει περισσότερο, καὶ ἔχω βελτιώσει τὴν ὀρθογραφία μου. Ἂν ἐνδαφέρεται κανεὶς γιὰ τὴν ἐμπειρία μου.


Είναι βέβαιο ότι βελτιώνεται η ορθογραφία μας όταν ασχολούμαστε με την ιστορική ορθογραφία. Επίσης είναι βέβαιο ότι το μυαλό μας δουλεύει περισσότερο σε σχέση με το να μην κάνει τίποτα (δεν εννοείτε, υποθέτω, ότι το μυαλό σας δουλεύει περισσότερο σε σχέση με το να λύνει π.χ. εξισώσεις). Και εξίσου βέβαιο είναι ότι οι γάμπες μας δυναμώνουν όταν κάνουμε ποδήλατο. Το πρόβλημα είναι στις προτεραιότητές μας: Θέλουμε να έχουμε γερές γάμπες, γερή ορθογραφία ή, ας πούμε, να είμαστε γεροί στα οικονομικά; Το επιχείρημα λέει ότι, αν διαλέξουμε έναν απλούστερο τρόπο γραφής, θα γλιτώσουμε μερικούς μήνες (ή και χρόνια, διάβασα) που θα μπορέσουμε να τους επενδύσουμε καλύτερα σε άλλους τομείς (όχι τεμπελιάζοντας, υποθέτω). Αυτό είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον επιχείρημα που μας καλεί να σκεφτούμε ποιες πρέπει να είναι οι προτεραιότητές μας ως κοινωνίας — ελληνικής κοινωνίας, εν προκειμένω. Δεν τα έγραψα αυτά εδώ για να δώσω απάντηση, αλλά για να δείξω ποιο είναι το ερώτημα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Την ίδια επιθετική στάση έχεις απέναντι στα "φιρμάνια" που αλλάζουν παλιές ορθογραφίες με νέες (είτε είναι απλοποιήσεις είτε όχι); Εκεί δεν ισχύει η κανονικοποίηση; Αυτές οι αλλαγές γίνονται στην βάση του "όπως μάς καπνίσει"; Πραγματικά, δεν ακολουθώ το σκεπτικό σου. Υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι να είναι κανείς εναντίον στην φωνητική γραφή, αλλά αυτά που λες για καπνούς και για φιρμάνια δεν έχουν πραγματολογική βάση, είναι το επιχείρημα της συνήθειας.


Δεν ξέρω γιατί απαντάω, αλλά: Οι απλοποιήσεις που γίνονται τα τελευταία χρόνια, γίνονται πάντα με αιτιολόγηση, και συνήθως κατόπιν επιστημονικής έρευνας. Κάποιοι επιστήμονες τη δέχονται, κάποιοι άλλοι όχι. Στους επιστημονικούς κύκλους, οι δυο πλευρές ανταλλάσσουν επιχειρήματα, κι έτσι καταφέρνουμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε μια κοινά αποδεκτή ορθογραφία που μας επιτρέπει να συνεννοούμαστε. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω τόση ώρα και δεν καταλαβαίνεις είναι αυτό που λέει ο Ντοκ εδώ. 




Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό το σχόλιο δεν προσφέρει τίποτα και δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Μόνο κόντρα δημιουργείς έτσι. Συνήθως τις αλλαγές στον πολιτισμό μας τις επιφέρουν ανθρώπινες προτάσεις, όχι θεϊκές αποκαλύψεις. Εκτός κι αν ο "εγώ" δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μιλάει, να προτείνει και να επιχειρηματολογεί. Σκέψου λίγο τι νόημα είχε να το προσθέσεις αυτό.


Ελληγενή, σου έχω ξαναπεί τι με εκνευρίζει: ενώ είσαι ένας πολύ έξυπνος άνθρωπος, με πολλές γνώσεις, συχνά κάνεις παρεμβάσεις σε γλωσσικά νήματα μιλώντας για πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις, που θεωρείς ότι τα καλύπτεις με μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο, και μετά συνεχίζεις να επιμένεις στην αρχική σου θέση μέχρι τελικής πτώσης. Για παράδειγμα, σε όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση, αγνοείς επιδεικτικά το ότι κάθε σύστημα γραφής είναι μια σύμβαση, που επινοείται από τους ανθρώπους για να συνεννοούνται μεταξύ τους, και επιμένεις (και επιμένεις, και επιμένεις...) να αντικατασταθεί η μία σύμβαση με μια άλλη. Δεν βλέπεις ότι αυτό είναι παράλογο; Επίσης, επιμένοντας στο θέμα της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας, δείχνεις να μην έχεις καταλάβει ότι αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο Ihatemythous και αυτό με το οποίο ουσιαστικά συμφωνείς δεν είναι η φωνητική μεταγραφή, αλλά η απλογράφηση - δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα μεταξύ τους, που το καθένα μπορεί να συζητηθεί σε άλλη βάση.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Τα combining diacritical marks* θα έπρεπε να είναι η έσχατη λύση στο πλατωνικά σωστό unicode (για περιπτώσεις όπως έψιλον με περισπωμένη, για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη κωδικού), αλλά ομολογώ πως δεν βρίσκω προσυντεθειμένο χαρακτήρα στη Gentium, που συνήθως έχει όλους τους χαρακτήρες που χρειάζονται σε τέτοια σολομωνικά και βαριέμαι να ψάχνω στο ίδιο το unicode.


Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι δεν υπάρχουν, επομένως εδώ έσχατη λύση = μόνη λύση και γι' αυτό την έδωσα. :)


----------



## pidyo (Jan 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι δεν υπάρχουν, επομένως εδώ έσχατη λύση = μόνη λύση και γι' αυτό την έδωσα. :)



Το έψαξα και όντως δεν υπάρχουν. Όχι μόνο στο unicode όμως, δεν υπάρχουν και στον πίνακα του IPA, ενώ η περισπωμένη δεν ανήκει στα combining diacritical marks που χρησιμοποιεί η IPA για πρόσθετες χρήσεις (μόνο κάτι σαν περισπωμένη πλάι στο γράμμα, όχι πάνω του). Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πρόκειται τελικά για τυπογραφική πατέντα (ή τυπογραφικό λάθος) του ΟΛΝΕΓ μάλλον παρά για αναγκαίο χαρακτήρα για την απόδοση φωνολογικού συμβόλου. Ξαναλέω, θα μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση να υπάρχει χαρακτήρας που χρησιμοποιείται από γλωσσολόγους και να μην έχει προβλεφθεί από το unicode. Κάποιος που να ασχολείται πιο σοβαρά με τα γλωσσολογικά για να μας απαντήσει;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2013)

Στον πίνακα αυτόν εδώ, που έχω ανεβάσει και στο νήμα του IPA, θα δεις ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται περισπωμένες. Το σύμβολο που χρησιμοποιεί για το μαλακό ουρανικό κ είναι το c. Το ΛΚΝ χρησιμοποιεί περισπωμένη και για το *γκ*έμι (g με περισπωμένη στο ΛΚΝ, ανάποδο f στο IPA). Αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιο σκεπτικό έγινε αυτή η επιλογή στο ΛΚΝ ή διάλεξαν το κ με περισπωμένη στο ΟΛΝΕΓ. (Μπορώ να το φανταστώ πάντως.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν μου βγάζει τα σύμβολα που έχετε παραθέσει, βλέπω τετραγωνάκι. 

Μια που λέγαμε για τα μπαλέτα Μπαλ_σι_όι (βλέπεις δόχτορα; Οι Κύπριοι το βολέυουν το παχύ σ με δύο γράμματα, _σι_, δεν χρειάζονται νέο γράμμα), θυμήθηκα ότι οι επόμενοι χειμερινοί αγώνες θα γίνουν στο Σάτ_σι_ι, που αν είναι χορηγός η γνωστη διαφημιστική εταιρία, μπορεί να το μετονομάσουν σε Σαάτσι Σαάτσι, κατά το Μπάντεν Μπάντεν. Εκεί να δεις περήφανη προφορά οι Κωσταλομαθείς. Διπλό άξελ στο Σάτσι!


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2013)

SBE said:


> [...] Διπλό άξελ στο Σάτσι!





... και τριπλό τόλουπ στο Σλέσβιχ Χολστάιν. :laugh: Συμφωνοσυλλαβιστά: σλ σβ λστ, Schatzi.


----------



## fern (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι βέβαιο ότι βελτιώνεται η ορθογραφία μας όταν ασχολούμαστε με την ιστορική ορθογραφία. Επίσης είναι βέβαιο ότι το μυαλό μας δουλεύει περισσότερο σε σχέση με το να μην κάνει τίποτα (δεν εννοείτε, υποθέτω, ότι το μυαλό σας δουλεύει περισσότερο σε σχέση με το να λύνει π.χ. εξισώσεις). Και εξίσου βέβαιο είναι ότι οι γάμπες μας δυναμώνουν όταν κάνουμε ποδήλατο. Το πρόβλημα είναι στις προτεραιότητές μας: Θέλουμε να έχουμε γερές γάμπες, γερή ορθογραφία ή, ας πούμε, να είμαστε γεροί στα οικονομικά; Το επιχείρημα λέει ότι, αν διαλέξουμε έναν απλούστερο τρόπο γραφής, θα γλιτώσουμε μερικούς μήνες (ή και χρόνια, διάβασα) που θα μπορέσουμε να τους επενδύσουμε καλύτερα σε άλλους τομείς (όχι τεμπελιάζοντας, υποθέτω). Αυτό είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον επιχείρημα που μας καλεί να σκεφτούμε ποιες πρέπει να είναι οι προτεραιότητές μας ως κοινωνίας — ελληνικής κοινωνίας, εν προκειμένω. Δεν τα έγραψα αυτά εδώ για να δώσω απάντηση, αλλά για να δείξω ποιο είναι το ερώτημα.


 Τὸ ἀντεπιχείρημα εἶναι ὅτι καὶ οἱ ἄλλοι τομεὶς βασίζονται στὴν σωστὴ χρὴση τῆς γλῶσσης. Ἐπομένως εἶναι βασικὸ νὰ γνωρίζουμε τὴν γλῶσσα σὲ τέτοιο βαθμὸ ὢς τε νὰ ὲκμεταλλευόμαστε τὴν βιβλιογραφία, ἀλλὰ καὶ νὰ μποροῦμε νὰ μεταδώσουμε μὲ σωστὸ τρόπο αὐτὰ ποὺ ἔχουμε μάθει. Δὲν πρέπει νὰ παραβλέπουμε ὅτι ἡ γλῶσσα εἶναι ἐργαλεῖο τοῦ νοῦ. Ὁ νοῦς ἔχει τὴν ἱκανότητα νὰ ταξινομεῖ τὶς πληροφορίες. Αὐτὴ ἡ ἱκανότητα καλλιεργεῖται μὲ τὴν χρήση τῆς ἱστορικῆς ὀρθγραφίας. Ἔχοντας ἀνεπτυγμένη αὐτὴ τὴν ἱκανότητα κατακτᾶ κάποιος γρηγορότερα ὁποιοδήποτε πεδίο τῆς γνώσης. Έκτὸς ἀπὸ αὐτὰ, γνωρίζοντας ἱστορικὴ ὀρθογραφία προσεγγίζει κανεὶς ἀρχαία ἑλληνικὰ κείμενα εὐκολότερα καὶ δὲν βασίζεται στὶς μεταφράσεις καὶ στὶς περικοπὲς ποὺ κάποιοι ἀναφέρουν γιὰ να ὑποστηρίξουν τὰ ἐπιχειρηματά τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Μα και τώρα έτσι λειτουργεί, κατά προσέγγιση.



Κατά μακρινή προσέγγιση. Στην αρχαία εποχή η προσέγγιση ήταν πολύ πιο κοντινή. Οι αρχαίοι δε ήταν πολύ πιο ανοιχτοί στις αλλαγές της γραφής ώστε να αντικατοπτρίζει καλύτερα τον λόγο. Σήμερα έχουμε κολλήσει στην γραφή της ελληνιστικής εποχής, παρότι η γλώσσα άλλαξε άρδην.



Earion said:


> Μια και έγινε λόγος από τον Δόκτορα, να πω κι εγώ ότι συμφωνώ με την πρόταση να εισαχθούν ειδικά γράμματα --ή σημάδια πάνω σε ήδη υπάρχοντα γράμματα-- για να παρασταθούν καθαρά οι τρεις τριάδες (b-mp-mb, g-nk-ng, και d-nt-nd). Πιθανόν κάποιοι να προτείνουν και το γιοτ (j) για να διευκολυνθούμε να προφέρουμε |λόγjα| και |λόγ-ι-α|. Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνούσα.



Το πρώτο βασικά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο, γιατί υπάρχουν κανόνες ως προς το πότε προφέρεται b, πότε mp και πότε mb. Αντιθέτως, δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανόνας που να διαχωρίζει λόγια/λόγι-α, άδεια/άδει-α, κτλ. Ο μόνος τρόπος να το καταλάβεις είναι από το συγκείμενο.



drsiebenmal said:


> αυτό που προσπαθεί να πει η Παλάβρα εδώ και κάποιες ώρες είναι ότι, από τη στιγμή που θα ακολουθήσει κανείς φωνητική γραφή, δεν υπάρχει πια «τυποποιημένη κοινή ελληνική», ως προς τη γραφή τουλάχιστον.



Γιατί; Δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά αυτό.



bernardina said:


> Και μετά να συμφωνήσουμε στο γιατί, πχ, το ο είναι καλύτερο από το ω, το ι από το η και το υ και για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει να τα αντικαταστήσουν. Παναπεί, με ποιο κριτήριο;
> Ή μήπως έχει γίνει κι αυτή η συζήτηση στο πανξουτόνι και μου διέφυγε;:twit:



Με το κριτήριο ότι είναι ένας κύκλος και μια γραμμή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω γιατί απαντάω, αλλά: Οι απλοποιήσεις που γίνονται τα τελευταία χρόνια, γίνονται πάντα με αιτιολόγηση, και συνήθως κατόπιν επιστημονικής έρευνας.



Ενώ εμένα η αιτιολόγησή μου ήταν "γιατί έτσι λέω εγώ", ε; Είσαι σίγουρη ότι διαβάζεις τι γράφω;




Palavra said:


> συχνά κάνεις παρεμβάσεις σε γλωσσικά νήματα μιλώντας για πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις, που θεωρείς ότι τα καλύπτεις με μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο



Πού ακριβώς το στηρίζεις αυτό; Ειδικά το δεύτερο.



Palavra said:


> Για παράδειγμα, σε όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση, αγνοείς επιδεικτικά το ότι κάθε σύστημα γραφής είναι μια σύμβαση



Καλά λέω, δεν διαβάζεις τι γράφω.



Palavra said:


> και επιμένεις (και επιμένεις, και επιμένεις...) να αντικατασταθεί η μία σύμβαση με μια άλλη. Δεν βλέπεις ότι αυτό είναι παράλογο;



Δηλαδή ήταν παράλογο που αντικατέστησαν, φέρ' ειπείν οι Βρετανοί, τα ρουνικά με τα λατινικά. Είναι παράλογο που αντικατέστησαν οι Έλληνες την γραμμική Β΄ με το αλφάβητο. Είναι παράλογο που το αλφάβητο άλλαξε καμμιά εκατοστή φορές μέχρι να φτάσουμε στην μορφή γραφής που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα. Είναι παράλογο να επαναπροσαρμόσουμε την γραφή στην φωνητική της γλώσσας.



Palavra said:


> Επίσης, επιμένοντας στο θέμα της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας, δείχνεις να μην έχεις καταλάβει ότι αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο Ihatemythous και αυτό με το οποίο ουσιαστικά συμφωνείς δεν είναι η φωνητική μεταγραφή, αλλά η απλογράφηση - δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα μεταξύ τους, που το καθένα μπορεί να συζητηθεί σε άλλη βάση.



Δεν μιλάω για απλογράφηση, μιλάω για φωνητική γραφή. Εν πρώτοις η απλογράφηση δεν περιλαμβάνει εισαγωγή νέων συμβόλων· τουναντίον. Δεύτερον, η φωνητική μεταγραφή δεν είναι ακριβής αποτύπωση του λόγου, γιατί αυτό *δεν γίνεται*. Ωστόσο, επειδή δεν έγραψα μόνο δύο γραμμές, αν διάβαζες τι έγραφα θα διαπίστωνες ότι δεν θα με ενοχλούσε μια σταδιακή αλλαγή, αρχικά απλογράφησης, κατόπιν εισαγωγής μερικών συμβόλων, που αργότερα θα ακολουθήσει η υιοθέτηση του ατονικού. Επίσης, αν διάβαζες τι έγραφα, θα έβλεπες ότι έχω σημειώσει και προβλήματα στην αλλαγή της γραφής.

Συμπέρασμα: διάβαζε τι γράφω πριν απαντήσεις εν θερμώ, γιατί και αδικείς τα δικά σου επιχειρήματα και δημιουργείται θέμα χωρίς λόγο. Εκτός κι αν βρεις σε ποιο θέμα έχω γράψει, αντί επιχειρημάτων, "γιατί έτσι λέω εγώ", οπότε θα πάω πάσο.


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το πρώτο βασικά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο, γιατί *υπάρχουν κανόνες* ως προς το πότε προφέρεται b, πότε mp και πότε mb.



Εκπλήσσομαι με τη σιγουριά με την οποία διατυπώνεται η πρόταση. Να είναι έτσι άραγε; Μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι αυτό ήταν ένα από τα βασικότερα σημεία σύγχυσης της σημερινής ορθογραφίας της νέας ελληνικής, μια αληθινή πληγή. Έκανα λάθος; Είμαι αδιάβαστος;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιο σκεπτικό έγινε αυτή η επιλογή στο ΛΚΝ ή διάλεξαν το κ με περισπωμένη στο ΟΛΝΕΓ. (Μπορώ να το φανταστώ πάντως.)


Νομίζω το προφανές είναι: επειδή τα λεξικά αυτά δεν απευθύνονται αποκλειστικά σε γλωσσολόγους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2013)

Earion said:


> Εκπλήσσομαι με τη σιγουριά με την οποία διατυπώνεται η πρόταση. Να είναι έτσι άραγε; Μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι αυτό ήταν ένα από τα βασικότερα σημεία σύγχυσης της σημερινής ορθογραφίας της νέας ελληνικής, μια αληθινή πληγή. Έκανα λάθος; Είμαι αδιάβαστος;



Τι να σου πω, στο σχολείο μάς μάθαιναν _bάνιο_, _εmpαθής_ (ή εmbαθής) και _τοmbόλο_ (τον πόλο). Δηλαδή b στην αρχή της λέξης, mp ή mb όταν το μπ είναι μέσα στην λέξη* και mb όταν έχεις ν ή μ + π, μεταξύ λέξεων. Αυτόν τον κανόνα ήξερα, με αυτόν προφέρω. Βασικά μ' αυτόν ακούω να προφέρουν όλοι, γύρω μου. Το μόνο σημείο διχασμού είναι πώς διαβάζεται το μπ σε ξένες λέξεις (ράμπο, πάμπερς). Αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω να το λύσει κανένα νέο σύμβολο.


* εδώ έχεις mp ή mb ανάλογα ποιος το προφέρει. Συνήθως κάποιος τα προφέρει όλα mp ή όλα mb.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι να σου πω, στο σχολείο μάς μάθαιναν


Με βάση ποιο διδακτικό βιβλίο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

@fern, στο #50:
Το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα επιχειρεί να βρει χρυσές τομές, γιατί είναι δύσκολο να πετύχουμε ό,τι ο καθένας μας θεωρεί πως είναι το καλύτερο. Σε μια συζήτηση όπου ο ένας γράφει «ὢς τε» και ο άλλος θέλει να γράφουμε «οστε», το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να αφήσουμε τις αποφάσεις στους δυο σας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Με βάση ποιο διδακτικό βιβλίο;



Δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν σε βιβλίο. Δεν τέλειωσα χθες το δημοτικό. Ούτε όλα όσα μαθαίναμε ήταν γραμμένα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι πολλοί κανόνες δεν είναι καταγεγραμμένοι γιατί οι γραμματικές είναι περιγραφικές. Οι δε γραμματικές των σχολείων συνήθως είναι συνοπτικές. Πάντως αυτές τις συμβάσεις ακολουθεί και το ΛΚΝ. Στην τελική, διαφωνείς ότι ισχύουν; Δηλαδή εσύ προφέρεις mpάνιο, bαίνω, mbουνιά; Δεν τα προφέρεις όλα το ίδιο; Δεν αποτελεί αυτό κανόνα; Δεν εξαρτάται η προφορά του μπ από την θέση του; Ισχύει κάτι ανάλογο για τα ημίφωνα; Δηλαδή υπάρχει τρόπος άλλος από το συγκείμενο για να καταλάβεις αν το "ίδια" προφέρεται με ημίφωνο ή χωρίς;


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jan 15, 2013)

Επειδή δεν το διευκρίνισα πριν. Δεν μου είχε πάει στο μυαλό μέχρι τώρα ότι η φωνητική γραφή, θα απαιτούσε ίσως περισσότερα γράμματα ή άλλα στοιχεία γραφής, από τα υπάρχοντα (όπως για τα ημίφωνα). Θεωρούσα ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος για περισσότερα, όπως ότι το να χρησιμοποιούμε ένα σημείο στίξης για να δείξουμε ας πούμε ειρωνεία ή αποτροπιασμό, είναι υπερβολή. Αλλά δεν θα είχα καμιά αντίρρηση για προσθήκη κάποιων στοιχείων που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν στην καλύτερη αναπαράσταση της γλώσσας. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα επιβάρυναν ιδιαίτερα τον εκπαιδευόμενο ή τον αναγνώστη, μια και θα αποτύπωναν υπαρκτά και γνωστά χαρακτηριστικά της ομιλίας, χωρίς να απαιτείται η αποστήθιση κανόνων,. 
Όμως κάπου πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένα όριο πάνω από το οποίο η γραφή γίνεται υπερβολικά "αναλυτική" (δεν βρίσκω κατάλληλη λέξη), και μια οικονομία συμβόλων είναι απαραίτητη.

-------------

Κάπου με ρώτησε κάποιος (δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ποιος, να μην ψάχνω) αν για να καταλάβω τι γράφει ένα κείμενο με απλοποιημένη γραφή θα το μεταφράσω στο μυαλό μου σε ιστορική γραφή. 
Φυσικά σήμερα θα μεταφράσω κάθε λέξη γραμμένη με μια απλοποιημένη γραφή, όπως θα κάνω και με μια λέξη γραμμένη σε φραγκολεβαντίνικα, αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι η ανάγνωση είναι διαισθητική αναγνώριση της λέξης, κυρίως από μια οπτική εικόνα καταχωρημένη στο μυαλό μου. Δεν διαβάζω γράμμα γράμμα, νομίζω ότι κανείς δεν το κάνει. (πολλές λέξεις τις προσπερνώ χωρίς καν να τις συνειδητοποιήσω και αν τύχει και έχουν σημασία για το κείμενο επιστρέφω για να βρω που έχασα την συνοχή). 
Οπότε υποθέτω ότι ανάλογα θα διάβαζα διαισθητικά ένα κείμενο σε διαφορετική μορφή γραφής, αν ήμουν εξοικειωμένος με αυτήν, όπως σήμερα διαβάζουν άλλοι τα φραγκολεβαντίνικα ενώ εγώ στραμπουλάω το μυαλό μου για να βγάλω άκρη. 

--------------------

Υπάρχει μια διάσταση στο θέμα που μάλλον αγνοούν οι περισσότεροι στο φόρουμ, λόγο της φύσης του φόρουμ. Την ανορθογραφία. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει καλά το πρόβλημα κάποιου που είναι απελπιστικά ανορθόγραφος και αδυνατεί να κάνει κάτι για αυτό, αν ο ίδιος είναι ορθογράφος. Αποτελεί ένα κοινωνικό στιγματισμό, μικρό αλλά υπαρκτό. Μια και έχω στην πλάτη μου 52 χειμώνες, θυμάμαι πολύ καλά πόσο είχα ζοριστεί στο σχολείο και μετά στο πανεπιστήμιο, ξεκινώντας πάντα στις εξετάσεις με ένα μειονέκτημα έναντι των ορθογράφων συμφοιτητών μου, σε θέματα άσχετα με την ορθογραφία. Ακόμα και σήμερα, θα χρειαστώ πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο για να γράψω το κείμενο που βλέπετε, από όσο θα χρειαζόσασταν εσείς, μια και θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω τον αυτόματο διορθωτή ένα κάρο φορές για να γίνει το κείμενο, όχι σωστό, αλλά αναγνώσιμο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2013)

Ελληγενή, παρ' όλ' αυτά, αν το μαθαίνατε στο σχολείο, δεν μπορεί, κάπου θα ήταν γραμμένο.

Ihatemythous, η δική μου ένσταση για το παραπάνω είναι η εξής: ο τρόπος εκφοράς της γλώσσας δεν είναι τυποποιημένος, και διαφέρει τόσο από τόπο σε τόπο όσο και από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο. Για να γίνει δηλαδή η γραφή φωνητική, πρέπει να κανονικοποιηθεί η προφορά σε όλη την Ελλάδα, και μετά να διδάσκεται αυτή η κανονικοποιημένη προφορά παντού. Αυτό αυτομάτως γεννά διάφορα προβλήματα. Για παράδειγμα, πώς και από ποιους και με ποια κριτήρια θα γίνει η κανονικοποίηση; Πώς θα επιβληθεί; 

Όσο για το πρόβλημα της ορθογραφίας, πραγματικά συμπάσχω. Ωστόσο, αν η γραφή γίνει φωνητική, πώς θα διασφαλίσουμε ότι οι άνθρωποι με προβλήματα στην ακοή είναι σε θέση να αντιληφθούν τι διαβάζουν; Πώς θα φροντίσουμε οι άνθρωποι που προφέρουν το τσ, το λα, το νι κλπ διαφορετικά από τους Αθηναίους θα το γράφουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο, ενώ οι ίδιοι το αντιλαμβάνονται εντελώς διαφορετικά; 

Εκτός, επαναλαμβάνω, αν συζητάμε για απλογράφηση, που είναι άλλο θέμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2013)

fern said:


> Τὸ ἀντεπιχείρημα εἶναι ὅτι καὶ οἱ ἄλλοι τομεὶς βασίζονται στὴν σωστὴ χρὴση τῆς γλῶσσης.


Δυστυχώς, έχετε και δεν έχετε δίκιο. Έχετε δίκιο ως προς το ότι χωρίς σωστή και κοινή επικοινωνία δεν γίνεται τίποτε, αλλά έχετε άδικο ως προς το ότι αυτός ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος αποτελεί την ενδεικνυόμενη και μοναδική σωστή επικοινωνία. (Δεν ζούμε πια στην Αλεξάνδρεια των πρώτων μεταχριστιανικών χρόνων.) Η ζωή και η πράξη (από τα αρχαία χρόνια) έχει δείξει ότι η γλώσσα είναι βασικό και αναγκαίο εργαλείο, πλην όμως απλώς εργαλείο --και όταν το εργαλείο χάνει την κόψη του και γίνεται φετίχ, παύει να κάνει τη δουλειά του και η ζωή μάς οδηγεί σε άλλα εργαλεία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

#59:
Εγώ είμαι που ρώτησα αν μεταφράζεις το απλογραφημένο κείμενο σε κείμενο με τη σημερινή ορθογραφία. Θα εξηγήσω με δυο λόγια γιατί έχω άλλες πιέσεις: αφού έχουμε μεγαλώσει και μάθει με το τωρινό σύστημα, δεν μπορούμε να αξιολογήσουμε σωστά ένα τόσο διαφορετικό σύστημα σαν αυτά που συζητάτε, δεν μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε τα καλά και τα άσχημα που θα προκύψουν. Αφήστε τις αλλαγές να γίνουν αργά και σίγουρα, όπως γίνονται στις γλώσσες, και βγάλτε από το μυαλό σας θεωρίες για απλοποιήσεις στημένες στη φαντασία σας. Δεν μπορούμε να φανταστούμε καν τις διαδρομές που θα ακολουθήσει η γλώσσα στις επόμενες δεκαετίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Παρ' όλ' αυτά, αν το μαθαίνατε στο σχολείο, δεν μπορεί, κάπου θα ήταν γραμμένο.



Όχι απαραίτητα. Πολλά πράγματα μαθαίνεις στο σχολείο επειδή σ'τα λέει ο δάσκαλος. Αν ήταν γραμμένο στο βιβλίο δασκάλου ή οπουδήποτε αλλού, αυτό δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω σήμερα. Αν ισχύει, έχει σημασία πού -ή αν- ήταν γραμμένο;



Ihatemithous said:


> Κάπου με ρώτησε κάποιος (δεν θυμάμαι τώρα ποιος, να μην ψάχνω) αν για να καταλάβω τι γράφει ένα κείμενο με απλοποιημένη γραφή θα το μεταφράσω στο μυαλό μου σε ιστορική γραφή.



Και τώρα κάνεις μετάφραση στο μυαλό σου (από ιστορική γραφή σε προφορικό λόγο), με μια διαδικασία που ονομάζεται subvocalization (άηχη άρθρωση). Καθώς διαβάζεις την λέξη, μετουσιώνεται σε ήχο, νοερά.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι απαραίτητα. Πολλά πράγματα μαθαίνεις στο σχολείο επειδή σ'τα λέει ο δάσκαλος. Αν ήταν γραμμένο στο βιβλίο δασκάλου ή οπουδήποτε αλλού, αυτό δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω σήμερα. Αν ισχύει, έχει σημασία πού -ή αν- ήταν γραμμένο;


Όταν ισχυρίζεσαι ότι κάτι που λες είναι γραμματικός κανόνας, ναι, πρέπει να μας πεις πού είναι γραμμένος. Αλλιώς, μην τσαντίζεσαι όταν σου λέω ότι δίνεις την εικόνα πως έτσι είναι επειδή έτσι το λες εσύ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Και τώρα κάνεις μετάφραση στο μυαλό σου (από ιστορική γραφή σε προφορικό λόγο), με μια διαδικασία που ονομάζεται subvocalization (άηχη άρθρωση). Καθώς διαβάζεις την λέξη, μετουσιώνεται σε ήχο, νοερά.


Αν είχες προσπαθήσει να καταλάβεις τι θέλω να πω, θα μιλούσες για σημασίες και για «ετυμολογική-σημασιολογική συνάφεια των λέξεων», και όχι για ήχους. Σημασία έχει σε τι μεταφράζεται ο ήχος στο μυαλό μας και πώς επεξεργαζόμαστε αυτό το μετάφρασμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν είχες προσπαθήσει να καταλάβεις τι θέλω να πω, θα μιλούσες για σημασίες και για «ετυμολογική-σημασιολογική συνάφεια των λέξεων», και όχι για ήχους. Σημασία έχει σε τι μεταφράζεται ο ήχος στο μυαλό μας και πώς επεξεργαζόμαστε αυτό το μετάφρασμα.



Ναι, εγώ μιλώ για την αντίστροφη διαδικασία. Εσύ λες τι γίνεται όταν λέω "κατακλείδα". Ναι, στο μυαλό μου σχηματίζεται η λέξη "κατακλείδα", με αυτήν την γραφή. Αν δεν γινόταν έτσι δεν θα μπορούσα και να γράψω την λέξη. Προφανώς για εμάς που μεγαλώσαμε με ιστορική ορθογραφία, όταν γράφουμε ή λέμε "κατακλίδα" θα δημιουργούμε στο μυαλό μας την ιστορική γραφή. Αυτό είναι εμπόδιο;



Palavra said:


> Όταν ισχυρίζεσαι ότι κάτι που λες είναι γραμματικός κανόνας, ναι, πρέπει να μας πεις πού είναι γραμμένος. Αλλιώς, μην τσαντίζεσαι όταν σου λέω ότι δίνεις την εικόνα πως έτσι είναι επειδή έτσι το λες εσύ.



Είπα τι μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πουθενά γραμμένο. Δηλαδή όταν ο Τριανταφυλλίδης έγραφε την γραμματική του, που περιέγραφε τους κανόνες, τούς διάβαζε από κάπου; Οι γραμματικοί κανόνες πρώτα δημιουργούνται στον λόγο και μετά καταγράφονται. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που είναι κανόνες και δεν τα έχουμε καταγράψει ή που δεν τα διδάσκουν στο σχολείο, άσχετα αν είναι μέρος της γλώσσας. Για παράδειγμα, το πότε προφέρεται μαλακό και πότε σκληρό το γ, το χ και το κ, *δεν θυμάμαι* να το είχε πουθενά γραμμένο η γραμματική (παρότι βασίζεται σε γραμματικό κανόνα). Γιατί να έχει γραμμένο το πότε προφέρουμε b και πότε mb;


*Edit:* γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη (η γαλάζια), σελίδα 14.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν πράγματα που είναι κανόνες και δεν τα έχουμε καταγράψει ή που δεν τα διδάσκουν στο σχολείο, άσχετα αν είναι μέρος της γλώσσας. Για παράδειγμα, το πότε προφέρεται μαλακό και πότε σκληρό το γ, το χ και το κ, *δεν θυμάμαι* να το είχε πουθενά γραμμένο η γραμματική (παρότι βασίζεται σε γραμματικό κανόνα). Γιατί να έχει γραμμένο το πότε προφέρουμε b και πότε mb;


Δωράκι για να σου φρεσκάρω τη μνήμη. Tip: Αυτό που συζητάμε είναι γραμμένο στις πρώτες σελίδες.

Αυτό το «Υπάρχουν πράγματα που είναι κανόνες και δεν τα έχουμε καταγράψει ή που δεν τα διδάσκουν στο σχολείο» το παραβλέπω, είσαι και επιστήμονας. Παραβλέπω επίσης την έμμεση σύγκριση αυτού που λες εσύ με το έργο του Τριανταφυλλίδη, γιατί θα παρεξηγηθείς πάλι και δεν θέλω να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2013)

ΟΚ, φτάσατε μαζί (ή περίπου μαζί) στην πηγή. Και τώρα, τι; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό το «Υπάρχουν πράγματα που είναι κανόνες και δεν τα έχουμε καταγράψει ή που δεν τα διδάσκουν στο σχολείο» το παραβλέπω, είσαι και επιστήμονας.



Στο σχολείο πολλά πράγματα δεν διδάσκονται, γιατί απλώς δεν γίνεται. Διδάσκονται τα βασικά πράγματα που χρειάζεται ο άνθρωπος. Πολλά είναι ουσιωδώς αυτονόητα και άρα δεν χρειάζονται ανάλυση. Άλλα πάλι απαιτούν πιο εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις και τα παρακάμπτουμε. Θυμάσαι να διδάχτηκες στο σχολείο γιατί είναι μαύρος ο ουρανός την νύχτα; Το σχολείο παρακάμπτει την εξήγηση, αφήνοντάς σε να θεωρείς το "αυτονόητο", ότι δηλαδή ο Ήλιος βλέπει την άλλη πλευρά της Γης. Βέβαια αυτή είναι η φαινομενική απάντηση, η πραγματική είναι άλλη και απαιτεί να ξέρεις πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω. Ειδικά όμως στην περίπτωση της γραμματικής, δεν γίνεται και να φτιάξεις ένα έργο που να περιέχει τα πάντα. Πάντα οι γραμματικές θα έχουν μικροκενά στην περιγραφή τους, γιατί δεν είναι παρά μοντέλα επεξήγησης της γλώσσας. Η γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη είναι για την γραμματική ότι η βαρυτική θεωρία του Νεύτωνα για την βαρύτητα: προσεγγιστική.

Επιστήμονας δεν είμαι, απλά έχω σπουδάσει δυο επιστήμες.



Palavra said:


> Παραβλέπω επίσης την έμμεση σύγκριση αυτού που λες εσύ με το έργο του Τριανταφυλλίδη, γιατί θα παρεξηγηθείς πάλι και δεν θέλω να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας.



Αντί να συγκρίνεις την ουσία, συγκρίνεις πρόσωπα. Σημασία δεν έχει ποιος λέει κάτι *και τι κατάρτιση έχει** αλλά αν είναι σωστό. Αλλιώς πέφτεις σε ad hominem και η παρεξήγηση είναι αναπόφευκτη. Κοινώς, επιχειρηματολογείς ως προς το ότι κάτι δεν είναι κανόνας αν δεν είναι γραμμένο, εκτός κι αν το έχει πει ο τάδε. Σημασία δεν έχει ούτε ποιος το είπε ούτε αν ήταν γραμμένο αλλά αν ισχύει. Οπότε και τα δυο που προβάλλεις σαν επιχειρήματα είναι ανορθολογικά.

* προφανώς η κατάρτιση παίζει ρόλο ως προς το πόσο σοβαρά θα πάρεις τον συνομιλητή σου, αλλά δεν βγάζει λάθος εκ προοιμίου τον ακατάρτιστο.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 15, 2013)

άλλη μια προσθήκη τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: θα μου άρεσε να υπήρχε και διακριτό , όπως στις παλιές πινακίδες -το όμικρον με κερατάκια.


----------



## fern (Jan 15, 2013)

Ἂς ἀπαντήσω σὲ μερικὲς ἀναρτήσεις ποὺ εἴχαν ἀφορμὴ τὴν τελευταία δική μου.
Ἡ γλῶσσα δὲν εἶναι κάτι γιὰ τὸ ὁποίο γράφονται βιβλία τὰ ὁποῖα φυλάσσονται σὲ κάποια βιβλιοθήκη. Ἡ γλῶσσα χρησιμοποιεῖται ἀπὸ ἀνθρώπους. Αὐτὸ σημαίνει ὅτι ὁποιοσδήποτε δύναται νὰ χρησιμοποιῆ κάθε μορφὴ ποὺ νομίζει ὅτι ἁρμόζει στὴν περίσταση καὶ με τὴν νοητική του κατάσταση καὶ δυνατότητα. 
Κάποιος συμμετέχων ἄφησε ὑπονούμενα γιὰ τὸ ποιοὶ θὰ φέρουν τὴν λύση, στὸ γλωσσικὸ θέμα ὑποψιάζομαι. Ἡ ἱστορία ἔχει δείξει ὅτι αὐτὸ τὸ ἐπιτυγχάνει ἡ ἑκάστοτε ἐξουσία χωρὶς νὰ νοιάζεται γιὰ τὶς μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες. Ἡ ἐξουσία ἔχει ὥς σκοπό της την διατήρησή της.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 15, 2013)

fern said:


> Ἂς ἀπαντήσω σὲ μερικὲς ἀναρτήσεις ποὺ εἴχαν ἀφορμὴ τὴν τελευταία δική μου.
> Ἡ γλῶσσα δὲν εἶναι κάτι γιὰ τὸ ὁποίο γράφονται βιβλία τὰ ὁποῖα φυλάσσονται σὲ κάποια βιβλιοθήκη. Ἡ γλῶσσα χρησιμοποιεῖται ἀπὸ ἀνθρώπους. Αὐτὸ σημαίνει ὅτι ὁποιοσδήποτε δύναται νὰ χρησιμοποιῆ κάθε μορφὴ ποὺ νομίζει ὅτι ἁρμόζει στὴν περίσταση καὶ με τὴν νοητική του κατάσταση καὶ δυνατότητα.
> Κάποιος συμμετέχων ἄφησε ὑπονούμενα γιὰ τὸ ποιοὶ θὰ φέρουν τὴν λύση, στὸ γλωσσικὸ θέμα ὑποψιάζομαι. Ἡ ἱστορία ἔχει δείξει ὅτι αὐτὸ τὸ ἐπιτυγχάνει ἡ ἑκάστοτε ἐξουσία χωρὶς νὰ νοιάζεται γιὰ τὶς μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες. Ἡ ἐξουσία ἔχει ὥς σκοπό της την διατήρησή της.



Μάλλον σχετικό.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 15, 2013)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι το σχόλιο του fern περί εξουσίας αφορά την λεγόμενη «κατάργηση» του πολυτονικού και την «επιβολή» της δημοτικής, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτά έχουν ήδη λυθεί - τα περί άνωθεν επιβολής, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ανήκουν στη σφαίρα της συνωμοσιολογίας.


----------



## fern (Jan 15, 2013)

Σωστὰ, αυτὸ εἴχα στὸ μυαλό μου. Ἀλλὰ τὸ ἴδιο δὲν ἔγινε καὶ μὲ τὸ κίνημα τῶν νεότουρκων; Ὁ Κεμὰλ δὲν ἐπέβαλλε τὸ λατινικὸ ἀλφάβητο;


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2013)

fern said:


> Ἡ γλῶσσα δὲν εἶναι κάτι γιὰ τὸ ὁποίο γράφονται βιβλία τὰ ὁποῖα φυλάσσονται σὲ κάποια βιβλιοθήκη. Ἡ γλῶσσα χρησιμοποιεῖται ἀπὸ ἀνθρώπους. Αὐτὸ σημαίνει ὅτι ὁποιοσδήποτε δύναται νὰ χρησιμοποιῆ κάθε μορφὴ ποὺ νομίζει ὅτι ἁρμόζει στὴν περίσταση καὶ με τὴν νοητική του κατάσταση καὶ δυνατότητα.



Όχι ακριβώς. Προέχει η δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας. Αν δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν οι αποδέκτες του μηνύματος, τι να την κάνεις την (υψηλή) νοητική κατάσταση; Ποιον ενδιαφέρει η γλωσσολαλία;



> Ποιοὶ θὰ φέρουν τὴν λύση, στὸ γλωσσικὸ θέμαq ... Ἡ ἱστορία ἔχει δείξει ὅτι αὐτὸ τὸ ἐπιτυγχάνει ἡ ἑκάστοτε ἐξουσία χωρὶς νὰ νοιάζεται γιὰ τὶς μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες. Ἡ ἐξουσία ἔχει ὥς σκοπό της την διατήρησή της.



Ελπίζω πως δεν διαβάζω εδώ ένα επιχείρημα «από αριστερά» εναντίον της κρατικής εξουσίας που μας επέβαλε το μονοτονικό... Αντικρατισμός διά του πολυτονικού;! Ε, όχι! Τέτοια πολιτιστική σούπα (μεταμοντερνιά να την πω;) δεν θα την αντέξω.


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν κανόνες ως προς το πότε προφέρεται b, πότε mp και πότε mb.





Earion said:


> Εκπλήσσομαι με τη σιγουριά με την οποία διατυπώνεται η πρόταση. Μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι αυτό ήταν ένα από τα βασικότερα σημεία σύγχυσης της σημερινής ορθογραφίας της νέας ελληνικής, μια αληθινή πληγή. Έκανα λάθος;





Hellegennes said:


> Τι να σου πω, στο σχολείο μάς μάθαιναν ... Αυτόν τον κανόνα ήξερα, με αυτόν προφέρω. Βασικά μ' αυτόν ακούω να προφέρουν όλοι, γύρω μου.



Ώστε υπάρχει ο μαγικός κανόνας που λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα! Και πώς δεν το είδαν οι μελετητές της γλώσσας; Γιατί κατατρίβονται σε επισημάνσεις και αναλύσεις;

Γιατί να χαλάει τη ζαχαρένια του ένας Γεώργιος Χατζιδάκις από τα 1913 και να επισημαίνει:

Πρώτον τα μέσα b, d, g δεν εκφωνούμεν πάντες οι Έλληνες ομοίως, αλλ’ άλλοι μεν, ως λ.χ. οι Κρήτες, οι Μακεδόνες καί τινες νησιώται, εκφωνούσιν αυτά κάλλιστα, άνευ τινός ερρίνου, άλλοι δε, οίον οι Πελοποννήσιοι, δεν δύνανται τούτο, αν μη προτάξωσιν αυτών έρρινόν τι, οίον nd, ng, mb. Φυσικόν άρα ήδη εκ των προτέρων φαίνεται ότι άλλοι άλλως τα μέσα [ενν. σύμφωνα] εν τοις εχούσαις ταύτα λέξεσιν οφείλομεν να διαθέτωμεν.

Έπειτα αι λέξεις και δη και οι μετ’ αυτών φθόγγοι ούτοι εισήλθον και κατά τον μέσον αιώνα και κατά τους νεώτερους χρόνους εις την γλώσσαν ημών. Λοιπόν εκτός της τοπικής δυνατόν και η χρονική διαφορά να έχη συντελέσει εις την ποικιλίαν και ανωμαλίαν ταύτην.

Τρίτον η κατ’ ανομοίωσιν μεταβολή των φθόγγων αύτη ευρίσκεται σήμερον εν τη αναπτύξει αυτής· εντεύθεν τούτο μεν η παρατηρηθείσα ανωτέρω ποικιλία πολλών λέξεων αρχομένων άμα από του μπ, ντ και από του απλού π, τ, τούτο δε η ασθενής και ασαφής κατ’ αλήθειαν προφορά των τοιούτων συμφωνικών συμπλεγμάτων, όταν μετ’ αυτά ακολουθώσιν ομοίως ηχηρά σύμφωνα, ασθένεια και ασάφεια άγνωστος εν αις λέξεσιν τοιούτος όρος ελλείπει …

Πρόσθες τούτοις τέταρτον ότι *οι αδυνατούντες να εκφωνήσωσι τα μέσα b, d, g δεν δύνανται ως εικός και να ακούσωσιν αυτά σαφώς παρά των ξένων εκφωνούμενα*· εντεύθεν υποκαθιστώσιν ή τα άηχα ή τα ηχηρά μετά των αναλόγων ερρίνων. Και τέλος ότι πολλαί ξέναι λέξεις μετά του b ή d εν αρχή γινώσκονται ημίν ουχί διά της προφοράς άλλα διά της γραπτής γλώσσης και ότι ταύτας ημείς μανθάνομεν ν’ αναγινώσκωμεν όπως βλέπομεν γεγραμμένας· ούτως άρα εισέρχονται εις την γλώσσαν ημών οσημέραι εκ νέου οι φθόγγοι μπ, ντ ή b, d, και εντεύθεν γεννάται άλλη ποικιλία και ανωμαλία. Ούτοι φαίνονταί μοι οι λόγοι ών ένεκα επικρατεί παρ’ ημίν σήμερον τοιαύτη τούτων φωνητική ανωμαλία, *πιθανόν δε συν τω χρόνω πάντα ταύτα να απλοποιηθώσι και να επικρατήση ομαλότης*.​

Γ. Ν. Χατζιδάκις. «Πάγκειον και τα όμοια». _Επιστημονική Επετηρίς Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών_ 9 (1913), σ. 52-55.​

Πώς αφήνονται περνώντας τα χρόνια να βυθίζονται όλο και πιο πολύ στο πρόβλημα; Τι δεν πρόσεξε έναν αιώνα μετά τον Χατζιδάκι η νεότερη έρευνα, που επιμένει να επισημαίνει το φαινόμενο της προϊούσας απερρίνωσης των μέσων συμφώνων;

*Απερρίνωση των μέσων ηχηρών φθόγγων /b, d, g/*

Τελευταία διαπιστώνεται στην κοινή νεοελληνική (αθηναϊκού τύπου) τάση για απερρίνωση των b, d, g, και σε μεσοφωνηεντική θέση. Π.χ. σαράντα |saràda|, ενώ διφορείται το πέντε: |pέndε| και |pέnde|). Το φαινόμενο της απερρίνωσης αποτελεί κανόνα σε πολλές διαλέκτους και τοπικά ιδιώματα (νησιά του Αιγαίου Πελάγους, Κρήτη, περιοχές της Μακεδονίας, Θεσσαλίας και Θράκης, Ζάκυνθος και αλλού [βλ. τον χάρτη μεταξύ των σελ. 80 και 81 της _Νεοελληνικής Γραμματικής_ (Ιστορική Εισαγωγή) του Μαν. Τριανταφυλλίδη]. Έτσι για παράδειγμα οι κοινές λέξεις αμπέλι, άντρας, αγκαλιά στα μέρη αυτά ακουγόταν και ακούγεται |abέli|, |ádras|, |agaλá|.
*Στην κοινή νεοελληνική σήμερα η τάση αυτή προς απερρίνωση δεν παρατηρείται μόνο σε καθαρά δημοτικές λέξεις, αλλά επεκτείνεται και σε λόγιες, πράγμα που ξενίζει τους πολλούς*. Π.χ. οι λέξεις εκπομπή, αντοχή κ.ά. ακούγονται ως |ekpobí|, |adoçí|.​

Μαρία Κολομβοτσάκη. «Φωνολογικά φαινόμενα σε εξέλιξη στην κοινή νεοελληνική». _Παρνασσός _50 (2008), σ. 199-208.​


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2013)

Mα Εάριε, το θέμα δεν είναι πώς προφέρουν οι Κρητικοί ή οι Κινέζοι το μπ. Αυτό αφορά τους γλωσσολόγους. 
Το θέμα είναι πώς προφέρονται στην επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους (κι αυτό εννοείται το λέω γιατί είμαι Πελοποννήσια :devil:).


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Mα Εάριε, το θέμα δεν είναι πώς προφέρουν οι Κρητικοί ή οι Κινέζοι το μπ. Αυτό αφορά τους γλωσσολόγους.
> Το θέμα είναι πώς προφέρονται στην επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους (κι αυτό εννοείται το λέω γιατί είμαι Πελοποννήσια :devil:).



Αυτό πήγαινε πες το, για παράδειγμα, σ' έναν Καρπάθιο που επιμένει να λέει *ο mbαmbάς σου* (και μάλιστα προφέροντας ολοκάθαρα _και τα δύο_ σίγμα --και το τελικό του ουσιαστικού και το αρχικό του κτητικού).


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2013)

_Κι ένας Ρουμελιώτης λεέι πιδάκιμ΄ και όι μανόλαμ! αλλά δεν το κάνουμε θέμα. _

Μπέρνι, το θέμα είναι πώς τα λέει ένας ηθοποιός στην τηλεόραση, πώς τα λέει ένας εκφωνητής ραδιοφώνου; Πώς διδάσκονται σε έναν αλλοδαπό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πώς διδάσκονται σε έναν αλλοδαπό;


Έχεις ακούσει αλλοδαπούς αθλητές που σταδιοδρόμησαν στην Κύπρο; Στην Κρήτη;


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2013)

Κορίτσια, το θέμα της συζήτησης δεν είναι πώς προφέρει η μία ή η άλλη διάλεκτος. Είναι το αν η προσθήκη ειδικών χαρακτήρων για να παρασταθούν καθαρά οι τρεις τριάδες (b-mp-mb, g-nk-ng, και d-nt-nd) θα διευκόλυνε την τυποποιημένη (standard) προφορά της κοινής νεοελληνικής. Με άλλα λόγια υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα; Καλά κάνουν οι γλωσσολόγοι που επισημαίνουν σύγχυση (και μάλιστα προϊούσα) τα τελευταία εκατό χρόνια ή όχι; Διότι εδώ ακούστηκε η άποψη ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν χρειάζονται διακριτά στοιχεία, γιατί με ένα κανόνα όλα λύνονται.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

Εαρίωνα, κατά τη γνώμη μου το ζήτημα έχει δύο σκέλη: 1) υπάρχει διακριτή διαφορά --> πρόβλημα --σύγχυση; και 2) είναι ανάγκη να κάνουμε κάτι γι' αυτό;
Στο πρώτο ερώτημα, θα πρέπει να πάσχει κανείς από ηχητικό δαλτονισμό για να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν υπάρχει _διαφορά_. Όμως, άλλο πράγμα η _διαφορά_ κι άλλο το _πρόβλημα_. Το θέμα μας, λοιπόν, είναι το δεύτερο: Χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κάτι γι' αυτό ή θα συνεχίσουμε να πορευόμαστε όπως πορευόμασταν μέχρι τώρα; (Κι αν ναι, τι; )

Εδιτ: εννοώ ότι είτε mbαmbάς ακούω είτε bαbάς είτε κάποια παραλλαγή τους, καταλαβαίνω ότι εννοούν τον πατέρα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 16, 2013)

Πάντως, για να τυποποιηθεί τυχόν φωνητική ορθογραφία, πρέπει να τυποποιηθεί πρώτα η προφορά, πράγμα που είναι αδύνατον. Διότι τώρα όλοι διαβάζουν «μπαμπάς» και ο καθένας το προφέρει όπως το προφέρει, με την κατά τόπους πολυτυπία, και όλοι καταφέρνουμε να συνεννοηθούμε. Και για να εξηγήσω το πρόβλημα της τυχόν φωνητικής απεικόνισης της γλώσσας πιο παραστατικά:



daeman said:


> [...]
> -Μάνα, ου μπέμπ'ς χέσ'κι.
> Παφ! (σφαλιάρα)
> -Πόσις φουρές θα στου πω; Δεν είν' ου μπέμπ'ς, είνι *ι* μπέμπ'ς!


Εκ στόματος μητρός:
Θεία μου Κρητικιά, διαβάζει το γιο της που έχει μπροστά του το αναγνωστικό:
Γιος: Κατεβήκαμε στην πλατεία του χωριού...
Θεία: Παφ! (του παίζει μια σφαλιάρα) Πλατ*έ*ια λέμε!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2013)

Earion said:


> *Στην κοινή νεοελληνική σήμερα η τάση αυτή προς απερρίνωση δεν παρατηρείται μόνο σε καθαρά δημοτικές λέξεις, αλλά επεκτείνεται και σε λόγιες, πράγμα που ξενίζει τους πολλούς*. Π.χ. η λέξη εκπομπή ακούγεται ως |ekpobí|.


Εντωμεταξύ εγώ αδυνατώ να καταλάβω ότι η _εκπομπή _μπορεί να εκφέρεται αλλιώς από |ekpobí|...  Ελπίζω να μην σας ξενίζει όσους με ακούτε. :inno:


----------



## meidei (Jan 16, 2013)

Καταρχάς η φωνητική ορθογραφία μόνο πιο δύσκολα θα κάνει τα πράγματα, γιατί θα μοιάζει κάπως έτσι: kɐtɐxːɐs　ifɔnitici　ɔθːɔɣʁɐfiɐ　mɔnɔⁿbɟɔ　diskolɐ　θɐkɐni　tɐpʁɐmɐtɐ　ʝɐtiθɐmɲɐzːi　kɐpɔsɛtsi. <-Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για εμένα τώρα που διαβάζω τι έγραψα. Αν το ξαναδιαβάσω μάλλον δεν θα ακούγεται το ίδιο. 

Η _φονεμηκή_ ορθογραφήα τόρα δεν ήνε τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα γιατή δεν εξαρτάτε ύτε από την δηάλεκτο πυ μηλάς (κε αν έχης βόρηο φονηεντησμό, απλά αγνοής τα "η" κε τα "υ"), ύτε το φονολογηκό περηβάλον. Κατά πόσο χρειάζεται τέτοια αλλαγή είναι το θέμα. Νομίζω συστηματικοποίηση χρειάζεται. Κάτι να _πληρεί_ αντί να _πληροί_ και τέτοιες λεπτομέριες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2013)

Earion said:


> Κορίτσια, το θέμα της συζήτησης δεν είναι πώς προφέρει η μία ή η άλλη διάλεκτος. Είναι το αν η προσθήκη ειδικών χαρακτήρων για να παρασταθούν καθαρά οι τρεις τριάδες (b-mp-mb, g-nk-ng, και d-nt-nd) θα διευκόλυνε την τυποποιημένη (standard) προφορά της κοινής νεοελληνικής. Με άλλα λόγια υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα; Καλά κάνουν οι γλωσσολόγοι που επισημαίνουν σύγχυση (και μάλιστα προϊούσα) τα τελευταία εκατό χρόνια ή όχι; Διότι εδώ ακούστηκε η άποψη ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν χρειάζονται διακριτά στοιχεία, γιατί με ένα κανόνα όλα λύνονται.



Ο κανόνας αφενός υπάρχει, τον έχει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης. Αφετέρου οι απόψεις του Χατζιδάκι -πέρα απ' το ότι μιλάει για διαλέκτους- είναι για την εποχή του. Δεν μπορούν να σταθούν σαν επιχείρημα σήμερα. Η ΚΝΕ είναι αρκετά τυποποιημένη ως προς την προφορά. Την δε ΚΝΕ μιλάνε επί 24ωρου βάσεως τουλάχιστον τα 6/10 του πληθυσμού. Ακόμα και οι τοπικές διάλεκτοι πάνε προς εξαφάνιση. Εδώ πάντως η κουβέντα είναι για την ΚΝΕ. Εξάλλου η τυποποίηση δεν αλλάζει την τοπική προφορά. Δεν παύει ο Χαλκιδικιώτης να λέει «η Γιώρς θα-λα παέν' 'σα κάτ'», παρότι γράφει "ο Γιώργος έχει πάει κάτω" (το οποίο και προφέρει «o γιόργoς έχι πάι κάτο»). Ακολούθως η τυποποίηση της γραφής του b/mp/mb μάλλον δεν θα έχει αντίκτυπο στις κατά τόπους προφορές.



Zazula said:


> Εντωμεταξύ εγώ αδυνατώ να καταλάβω ότι η _εκπομπή _μπορεί να εκφέρεται αλλιώς από |ekpobí|...  Ελπίζω να μην σας ξενίζει όσους με ακούτε. :inno:



Εγώ και οι δέκα Μήτσοι μου προφέρουμε ekpombi.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 16, 2013)

ekpobí, ένας ακόμα. Και έbορος, έbαινε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Παρότι γίνεται μια συζήτηση καθαρά θεωρητική, αν ζητούσαν σήμερα να στήσουμε ένα σύστημα φωνητικής ορθογραφίας στο λατινικό αλφάβητο που θα έλυνε κάποια προβλήματα με τα b - mb - mp, εγώ θα πρότεινα να ακολουθήσουμε την προφορά που βρίσκουμε στο ΛΚΝ: ambéli, ekpombí, ambúla, vamp, babáki. Μπορεί να είναι συμβατική σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε διπλές ορθογραφίες, ekpombí και ekpobí. Αν στο μέλλον αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να προφέρουν ekpombí αυτοί που σήμερα προφέρουν ekpobí (ή τα παιδιά τους), ίσως αυτό είναι καλό. Αν ωστόσο δούμε να επικρατούν δύο ορθογραφίες, ekpombí και ekpobí, τότε προτείνω να κρεμάσουμε τον Έλλη για τις προτάσεις του.
:)



Προσθήκη: Έλ, πριν ρωτήσεις: Επειδή οι προτάσεις σου να περάσουμε σε τέτοιες ορθογραφίες έφεραν στο φως κάτι που κρύβαμε κάτω από το χαλάκι του -μπ-.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2013)

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι η τυποποίηση _ekpombi_ θα κάνει τους πάντες να προφέρουν _ekpombi_. Η προφορά είναι ιδιαίτερα επιρρεπής σε μικρομεταβολές. Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που προφέρει "ντο" το "το" (θα ντο κάνω), το ρω προφέρεται με διαφορετικούς βαθμούς ηχηρότητας, το "τλ" άλλοι το προφέρουν "τ-λ" κι άλλοι κάτι σαν "qʼλ"* και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά. Εξάλλου η υιοθέτηση φωνητικής γραφής δεν σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά ο καθένας θα αρχίσει να γράφει όπως ακριβώς μιλάει, αλλά ότι θα έχουμε ένα σύστημα βασισμένο στην ιδεατή προφορά της ΚΝΕ, όπως είναι η RP.


* το q' είναι κλικ.




meidei said:


> Καταρχάς η φωνητική ορθογραφία μόνο πιο δύσκολα θα κάνει τα πράγματα, γιατί θα μοιάζει κάπως έτσι: kɐtɐxːɐs　ifɔnitici　ɔθːɔɣʁɐfiɐ　mɔnɔⁿbɟɔ　diskolɐ　θɐkɐni　tɐpʁɐmɐtɐ　ʝɐtiθɐmɲɐzːi　kɐpɔsɛtsi. <-Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για εμένα τώρα που διαβάζω τι έγραψα. Αν το ξαναδιαβάσω μάλλον δεν θα ακούγεται το ίδιο.



Αυτό δεν είναι απλώς φωνητική γραφή, είναι το IPA. Το IPA έχει φτιαχτεί για να καλύπτει όλα τα διαφορετικά φωνήματα, η γλώσσα μας δεν τα έχει όλα, φυσικά. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αλλάξεις το έψιλον και το όμικρον ούτε να έχεις ρωτικό και μη ρωτικό ρω, κτλ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2013)

Βρε παιδιά κι εμένα με ρώτησαν κάτι ισπανόφωνοι πώς λέγεται ο εγκέφαλος στα Ελληνικά κι όταν τους είπα eng'efalos μου είπαν ότι ο τάδε (άλλος Έλληνας) το λέει eg'efalos, έχει ή δεν έχει Ν, όπως στα ισπανικά; 
(Ορίστε, Νίκελ, το αγαπημένο σου θέμα, η αντιστρεψιμότητα)

Κι επειδή εγώ λείπω πολλά χρόνια και μου κάνουν εντύπωση οι αλλαγές έχω όντως παρατηρήσει ότι αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των ά-νινων, και η δικαιολογία είναι ότι δεν το βλέπουν γραμμένο. Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να διδάσκεται στα σχολεία το ότι η γραφή δεν είναι φωνητική. Φταίει επίσης το ότι στα ΜΜΕ, στους ηθοποιούς κι στους μουσικούς δεν υπάρχει η παλιότερη έμφαση στην ορθοφωνία. Κι αυτό το έχω παρατηρήσει σε ταινίες π.χ που παίζουν δίπλα δίπλα παλιοί και νέοι ηθοποιοί και αμέσως παρατηρείς διαφορά στη φωνή τους και στην προφορά τους. Ακόμα και με τους παλιούς που δεν ήταν μεγάλες φίρμες του θεάματος. Ή ας πούμε συγκρίνετε τη Μαρινέλλα με την Ελευθερία Αρβανιτάκη. Άψογη ορθοφωνία η μία, "τι στο καλό λέει εδώ;" η άλλη (δεν λέω ποιά, το αφήνω για άσκηση).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Βρε παιδιά κι εμένα με ρώτησαν κάτι ισπανόφωνοι πώς λέγεται ο εγκέφαλος στα Ελληνικά κι όταν τους είπα eng'efalos μου είπαν ότι ο τάδε (άλλος Έλληνας) το λέει eg'efalos, έχει ή δεν έχει Ν, όπως στα ισπανικά;
> (Ορίστε, Νίκελ, το αγαπημένο σου θέμα, η αντιστρεψιμότητα)



Βασικά σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα. Είναι δύσκολο να προφέρεις ενγκέφαλος αν το πεις αρκετά γρήγορα ενώ ακούγεται ξερό το εgέφαλος αν το πεις αργά. Το πόσο έρρινα ακούγονται αυτοί οι συνδυασμοί εξαρτάται αρκετά από την ταχύτητα εκφοράς. Πολλές φορές ακούω το ίδιο άτομο να προφέρει διαφορετικά την ίδια λέξη, ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα που μιλάει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Και ο Engels, αν τον προφέρεις γρήγορα, γίνεται Hegel. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2013)

...
Κι αν προφέρεις αργά τον Hegel (αν έχεις μείνει πίσω, στην ιστορική _μεταγραφή_), γίνεται Έγελος και μάλιστα Γεώργιος. 
Τι γέλως σ' αυτό το νήμα... :laugh:


----------



## fern (Jan 17, 2013)

Η ολη συζητηση για την φωνητικη γραφη μου φερνει στο μυαλο καποιον που του χαρισαν ενα iPad κι εκεινος μη γνωριζοντας την να κανει μαυτο το χρησιμοποιει για δισκο σερβιρισματος.


----------



## meidei (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι απλώς φωνητική γραφή, είναι το IPA. Το IPA έχει φτιαχτεί για να καλύπτει όλα τα διαφορετικά φωνήματα, η γλώσσα μας δεν τα έχει όλα, φυσικά. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αλλάξεις το έψιλον και το όμικρον ούτε να έχεις ρωτικό και μη ρωτικό ρω, κτλ.



Φωνητική γραφή αυτό σημαίνει ωστόσο, και ας μην είναι γραμμένη με ΔΦΑ (θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω δικά μου γράμματα για τον ίδιο σκοπο). Απεικονίζεις όλες τις αλλοφωνικές εκφάνσεις και τις συμπροφορές. 
Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι φωνημική γραφή που έχει ακριβώς να κάνει με την ιδεατή προφορά. Και σε αυτή την γραφή δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αν ο κόσμος προφέρει * ή [mb], γιατί με ένα σύμβολο, έστω "b" καλύπτεις όλες τις προφορές (δεν υπάρχουν ελληνικές λέξεις που να διαφέρουν μόνο στο /[mb], δλδ ελάχιστα ζεύγη). Το ίδιο και στα αγγλικά, το φώνημα είναι /t/ και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει αν προφέρεται [t], [tʰ],　[t̚],　[ʔ] ή [ɾ] σε κάθε περίπτωση.　*


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2013)

Σωστά Meidei. Σε αυτό που λες συμφωνεί και το διατυπώνει με γλωσσολογική ορολογία αμέσως παρακάτω το δεύτερο άρθρο που παράθεσα:

Η προερρίνωση ή μη των b, d, g δεν έχει φωνολογική διακριτική αξία στην ελληνική γλώσσα γενικώς, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχουν στη γλώσσα μας ελάχιστα ζεύγη με τη διάκριση mb/b, nd/d, ng/g. Γι' αυτό οι Έλληνες αποδίδουν ελαττωματικά (συγχέουν) τα b, d, g των ξένων γλωσσών με τα [προερρινωμένα] ''b, ''d, ''g. Π.χ. τη λέξη madame την προφέρουν |ma''dàm| ή |madàm| ... της ιταλικής ... punto > |pùdo| ή |pùndo|.

Επειδή χρησιμοποίησα πιο πάνω τη λέξη «πρόβλημα», ίσως μια σταλιά πιο έντονα απ' όσο χρειάζεται (a trifle too strongly), Μπερναρντίνα, διευκρινίζω (για όσους δεν με ξέρουν) ότι δεν χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη καταστροφολογικά. Εδώ και ο Χατζιδάκις ακόμα απλώς επισημαίνει το φαινόμενο, που όπως αποδεικνύεται έχει διάρκεια (υποπτεύομαι μάλιστα, χωρίς να μπορώ να το αποδείξω, ότι πρέπει να πηγαίνει και στο χρόνο πίσω αρκετούς αιώνες, αν κρίνω από ενδείξεις στη γλώσσα συμβολαιογραφικών πράξεων από τα Επτάνησα του 16ου αιώνα). Μιλώ για τον Χατζιδάκι, που δεν μπορούμε να τον παραμερίζουμε ανέμελα, λέγοντας αφοριστικά ότι οι απόψεις του δεν μπορούν να σταθούν σαν επιχείρημα σήμερα, αφού τίποτα διαφορετικό δεν λέει η σύγχρονη έρευνα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα εκατό χρόνια μετά.

Κατά τα λοιπά εννοείται πως συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ (#88).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μιλώ για τον Χατζιδάκι, που δεν μπορούμε να τον παραμερίζουμε ανέμελα, λέγοντας αφοριστικά ότι οι απόψεις του δεν μπορούν να σταθούν σαν επιχείρημα σήμερα, αφού τίποτα διαφορετικό δεν λέει η σύγχρονη έρευνα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα εκατό χρόνια μετά.



Δεν είναι αφορισμός, λέω ότι η φωνολογία της ελληνικής έχει μεταβληθεί. Δεν εννοώ μ' αυτό ότι οι απόψεις του Χατζιδάκι μάς είναι άχρηστες σήμερα, αλλά ότι στην φωνολογία πρέπει να βασιστείς προτίστως στο τι έχεις σήμερα κι όχι να ψάχνεις απόψεις από το παρελθόν που μπορεί να έχουν μικρότερη σημασία, σήμερα, λόγω εξέλιξης της φωνολογίας. Βασικά ούτε καν μπορείς να είσαι βέβαιος για το ποια ακριβώς ήταν η φωνολογία της ελληνικής τον καιρό του Χατζιδάκι, γιατί οι ενδείξεις που έχεις δεν είναι μαγνητοφωνημένες. Οι αλλαγές δεν μπορεί να είναι δραματικές αλλά προφανώς και υπάρχουν. Αν οι αλλαγές ήταν μεγάλες θα το καταλαβαίναμε από τα γραπτά στοιχεία και την επιστημονική ορολογία. Αλλά *δεν υπάρχει εύκολος τρόπος να απαθανατίσεις το φωνολογικό στιγμιότυπο της εποχής, στην πλήρη έκτασή του*. Εδώ, σήμερα, στην εποχή της επικοινωνίας, που γνωρίζουμε ίσως δεκάδες φορές περισσότερα άτομα απ' ό,τι οι πρόγονοί μας, ακόμα διαφωνούμε για το ποια πιστεύουμε ότι είναι η κυρίαρχη προφορά του τάδε και του δείνα. Κανείς μας μπορεί να μην κάνει συστηματική καταγραφή, αλλά όλοι κάνουμε υποσυνείδητη καταγραφή του τι ακούμε στην επικοινωνία μας με τον κόσμο. Πολύ περισσότερο, την εποχή του Χατζιδάκι δεν υπήρχε στην Ελλάδα η γλωσσολογική επιστήμη όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα κι έτσι βασιζόμαστε στα γραπτά μνημεία που μας άφησαν 2-3 επιστήμονες. Ήθελα να τα διευκρινίσω όλα αυτά γιατί δεν μ' αρέσει να μένουν εντυπώσεις απαξίωσης. Δεν παραμερίζω καθόλου τον Χατζιδάκι.



meidei said:


> Φωνητική γραφή αυτό σημαίνει ωστόσο, και ας μην είναι γραμμένη με ΔΦΑ (θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω δικά μου γράμματα για τον ίδιο σκοπο). Απεικονίζεις όλες τις αλλοφωνικές εκφάνσεις και τις συμπροφορές.



Για ποιον λόγο; Η προφορική γλώσσα μας δεν αντικατοπτρίζει ούτε ξένες προφορές ούτε διαλεκτικές. Δεν μας νοιάζει να έχουμε παχύ σίγμα γιατί δεν υπάρχει στην γλώσσα μας. Όταν θα πω _Miss little sunshine_, στα ελληνικά, θα προφέρω *μις λιτλ σάνσαϊν*. Κι αυτά ακριβώς τα γράμματα είναι αρκετά γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό. Μαζί με τα αλλόφωνα, η γλώσσα μας έχει περίπου 32 ήχους που πρέπει να αναπαραστήσουμε· το IPA έχει πάνω από τρεις φορές περισσότερα. Οι συμπροφορές δεν είναι απόλυτες, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τις αντικατοπτρίσεις. Δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι θα προφέρεις "τομπάοκ" αν γράψεις "τον Πάοκ". Εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο που θα το προφέρεις, ο ήχος /μ/ δεν είναι γνώρισμα καμμιάς από τις δυο λέξεις.


----------



## Irini (Jan 17, 2013)

Δηλαδή θα κάνουμε φωνητική προφορά μόνο για όσους από 'μας έχουν "στάνταρντ" προφορά. Οι ποδέλοιποι καλά να πάθουνε. Γι' αυτούς δεν θα είναι φωνητικό το αλφάβητο. Εκτός αν κάνουμε ένα για τον καθένα για πολυχρωμία.  Α, και δεν μιλάω καν για συμπροφορές ή το "μπ". Το μαλί γουλί και παντελόνι λι έχω στο νου μου, το παχύ λάμδα το Κρητικό κ+ι κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2013)

Όταν μιλάμε για την ελληνική γλώσσα γενικά είθισται να μιλάμε για την επίσημη, όχι για τις τοπικές διαλέκτους και τα ιδιόλεκτα.


----------



## meidei (Jan 17, 2013)

Επιμένω, ο όρος _φωνητική_ γραφή είναι λανθασμένος σε αυτή την περίπτωση και αυτό σας δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι χρειάζεται να δηλωθεί γραπτά η διαφορά μεταξύ πχ b και mb, ενώ γενικά αναφέρεστε στην φωνημική γραφή.

Παραθέτω από εδώ:


> 1.1
> 
> Φθόγγοι
> 
> ...





> 1.3
> 
> Φωνήµατα
> 
> ...


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2013)

... ενώ αν γράφαμε φραγκοχιώτικα, Ειρήνη, θα γράφαμε ωραιότατα: magli gougli ke pandeloni gli.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Επαναλαμβάνω την ορολογία που χρησιμοποιεί το ΟΛΝΕΓ:



nickel said:


> Σε γλώσσες με μακρά ιστορική διαδρομή, είναι προφανές και επόμενο η ιστορική ορθογραφία να διαφέρει από την προφορά μιας λέξης, να διαφέρει από τη σημερινή φωνολογική ή φωνητική υπόσταση μιας λέξης. Να διαφέρει δηλαδή η_ ιστορική-ετυμολογική γραφή_ της από τη_ φωνολογική γραφή_ της ή από την, ακόμη πιο πιστή, σημερινή προφορά και γραφή της λέξης, τη_ φωνητική γραφή_ της. Έτσι λ.χ. γράφουμε στα Ελληνικά_ κατοικία_ (ετυμολογική-ιστορική ορθογραφία), ενώ –θεωρητικά!– θα μπορούσαμε να γράφουμε_ κατικία_ (φωνολογική ορθογραφία), αποδίδοντας την προφορά της λέξης, ή να γράφουμε_ κατιk̃ία _(φωνητική ορθογραφία), αποδίδοντας ακόμη πιο πιστά την προφορά της λέξης (π.χ. την ουρανική / μαλακή προφορά του_ κ_ προ του _ι_ με ένα k̃ αντί του απλού_ κ_).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

Στην ορολογία του ΟΛΝΕΓ αντικατοπτρίζεται ακριβώς αυτό που λέω.

Πάντως εγώ το αμφίβιο δεν το προφέρω δαγκώνοντας τα χείλη μου, παρότι είναι δυνατόν να το προφέρει κανείς έτσι -και υπάρχει κόσμος που το κάνει. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο όμως μπορεί να προφέρει και το αμόνι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, για το ποια είναι οπωσδήποτε ξεχωριστά φωνήματα και ποια είναι αλλόφωνα του ίδιου φωνήματος δεν υπάρχει ούτε από τους ειδικούς καταληκτική συμφωνία. Επαναλαμβάνω πάντως ότι γενικά ο αριθμός των ξεχωριστών ήχων είναι περίπου 32 (ο αριθμός των φωνημάτων + όλα τα αλλόφωνά τους).


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2013)

To αμφιθέατρο πώς το προφέρεις;
Και πως προφέρεις το mph στο amphitheatre;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

Πάντα ξεχωριστά, είτε είναι /μφ/ είτε /mph/ (αν κι αυτό δεν μετράει, γιατί δεν μιλάμε για αγγλική φωνολογία, που είναι εξόχως πολυπλοκότερη). Δηλαδή προφέρω αμ-φι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2013)

Άμα προφέρεις αμ-φι τότε ενώνεις τα χείλη στο μ. 
άμα το προφέρεις αν-φι, τότε ίσως όχι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πια τι λέτε εδώ. Σχεδόν καταλαβαίνω περισσότερο τα της λίστας Λαγκάρντ. Αν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει μια συνοπτική παρουσίαση των θέσεων ή των αντιθέσεών του, θα χαρούμε όλοι πολύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2013)

Ας επαναλάβω κι εγώ την τοποθέτησή μου στο #34 του παρόντος:



drsiebenmal said:


> (Μα τι συζητάμε ακριβώς σε αυτό το νήμα; Σαν μακροβούτι σε φανταστικά παράλληλα σύμπαντα μοιάζει να εξελίσσεται η κουβέντα...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άμα προφέρεις αμ-φι τότε ενώνεις τα χείλη στο μ.
> άμα το προφέρεις αν-φι, τότε ίσως όχι.



Ναι, αλλά αν προφέρεις αν-φι δεν πρόκειται για αλλόφωνο του /μ/. Αν το προφέρεις πολύ γρήγορα, τότε όντως προφέρεις /ν/, γιατί το κλείσιμο των χειλιών σε καθυστερεί.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Κάποια μέρα θα πρέπει να κάνουμε μια γενική συζήτηση για τα στοιχεία που κάνουν ένα νήμα χρήσιμο και ενδιαφέρον. Και εκείνα που του αλλάζουν τα φώτα, το κάνουν αφόρητα βαρετό και άχρηστο και ίσως διώχνουν και εκείνους που θα μπορούσαν να συμβάλουν ουσιαστικά. Ας σκεφτούμε ποια είναι αυτά τα στοιχεία και σύντομα θα ξεκινήσω το σχετικό νήμα.


----------



## fern (Jan 22, 2013)

Ἀγαπητοὶ φίλοι, ὑποστηρίζω τὴν ἱστορικὴ ὀρθογραφία διότι μὲ τὴν χρήση της, κατὰ τὴν μελέτη τοῦ "Ἀνοικτοῦ Ψυχοθεραπευτικοῦ Κέντρου", ἀναπτύσσονται οἱ λειτουργίες μας στὸν ὀπτικοαντιληπτικὸ τομέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2013)

Αγαπητέ fern,

Στη Λεξιλογία έχουμε ήδη ασχοληθεί από παλιότερα με αυτό το θέμα (πατήστε εδώ). Ελπίζω να έχετε τη διάθεση να διαβάσετε με αντικειμενικότητα και κριτικό μάτι τα όσα τεκμηριωμένα (και αντίθετα με αυτή τη θεωρία, να το ξέρετε) έχουν γραφτεί εκεί.


----------



## sarant (Jan 22, 2013)

Και εκτός αυτού είναι παραπλανητική η χρήση του όρου "ιστορική ορθογραφία" από τους οπαδούς του πολυτονικού συστήματος. Και η σημερινή μονοτονική ορθογραφία, ιστορική είναι. Να διευκρινιστεί αυτό για να μην προκαλείται σύγχυση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2013)

Και, τέλος πάντων, η μελέτη του Κέντρου είναι μια επιστημονική απάτη που θέλει να υποστηρίξει το πολυτονικό. (Αν οι πολυτονιστές υποστήριζαν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια την τεράστια σημασία των βασικών γνώσεων της οικονομικής επιστήμης, (α) θα ήμουν με το μέρος τους και (β) δεν θα είχαμε φτάσει εδώ που φτάσαμε.) Στο να θυμάσαι την ορθογραφία της _μήνυσης_ χρειάζεσαι φωτογραφική μνήμη. Στο να θυμάσαι πώς γράφεται το _παρεμπιπτόντως_, πρέπει να κάνεις ετυμολόγηση (_παρά + εν + πίπτω_). Και για να μη γράφω _γράφετε_ αντί για _γράφεται_ σε περιπτώσεις σαν της προηγούμενης πρότασης, πρέπει να τσιμπιέμαι.


----------



## fern (Feb 4, 2013)

Ἀγαπητοί μου συζητητές, χαίρομαι γιὰ τὶς ἀπαντήσεις. Λυπάμαι γιὰ τοὺς χαρακτηρισμούς. Αὐτοπροσδιρίζομαι ὑποστηρικτὴς τοῦ πολυτονικοῦ καὶ ὄχι ὀπαδός του. Εὐχαριστῶ γιὰ τὴν ὑπόδειξη νὰ διαβάσω τὰ ὅσα ἔχουν γραφεῖ στὸ ἱστολόγιο γιὰ τὴν μελέτη τοῦ Τσέγκου. Μέχρι να τὰ διαβάσω δὲν ἀποδέχομαι ὅτι διέπραξε κάποια ἀπάτη. Πρὸς τὸ παρὸν δέχομαι ὅτι ἐρεύνησε ἕνα φαινόμενο καὶ τεκμηρίωσε τὴν ἄποψή του. Οἱ ὑποστηρικτὲς τοῦ μονοτονικοῦ ἔχουν κάνει κάτι ἀντίστοιχο;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2013)

fern said:


> Ἀγαπητοί μου συζητητές, χαίρομαι γιὰ τὶς ἀπαντήσεις. Λυπάμαι γιὰ τοὺς χαρακτηρισμούς. Αὐτοπροσδιρίζομαι ὑποστηρικτὴς τοῦ πολυτονικοῦ καὶ ὄχι ὀπαδός του. Εὐχαριστῶ γιὰ τὴν ὑπόδειξη νὰ διαβάσω τὰ ὅσα ἔχουν γραφεῖ στὸ ἱστολόγιο γιὰ τὴν μελέτη τοῦ Τσέγκου. Μέχρι να τὰ διαβάσω δὲν ἀποδέχομαι ὅτι διέπραξε κάποια ἀπάτη. Πρὸς τὸ παρὸν δέχομαι ὅτι ἐρεύνησε ἕνα φαινόμενο καὶ τεκμηρίωσε τὴν ἄποψή του. Οἱ ὑποστηρικτὲς τοῦ μονοτονικοῦ ἔχουν κάνει κάτι ἀντίστοιχο;


Αγαπητέ Φερν,
πού ακριβώς βασίζεσαι και δέχεσαι ότι ερεύνησε ένα φαινόμενο και τεκμηρίωσε την άποψή του, όταν δεν έχεις διαβάσει τον αντίλογο; Για να σε διευκολύνω, δες την παρακάτω ανάρτηση του DrMoshe, και διάβασε οπωσδήποτε την κριτική στην οποία παραπέμπει. Θα ανακαλύψεις ότι η «έρευνα» Τσέγκου δεν έχει ακολουθήσει καμία επιστημονική μέθοδο για να καταλήξει στα συμπεράσματά της, και είναι το ίδιο αξιόπιστη με το να γράψει κανείς μια έρευνα στην οποία να υποστηρίζει ότι το πολυτονικό θεραπεύει την πιτυρίδα.


Dr Moshe said:


> Ίσως θα ενδιέφερε τους αγαπητούς φίλους η αναλυτική βιβλιοκρισία τής συναδέλφου Λουκίας Ταξιτάρη στον 18ο τόμο τού περιοδικού Γλωσσολογία, που είναι τώρα διαθέσιμη εδώ.
> Με συγκροτημένο λόγο διαλύει τις πλάνες και εκθέτει ένα προς ένα τα μεθοδολογικά σφάλματα της έρευνας Τσέγκου, αποδεικνύοντας το σαθρό της θεμέλιο. Το εξαιρετικό της άρθρο τιτλοφορείται «Η εκδίκηση των τόνων ή επιστημονικές ατονίες;»
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 4, 2013)

Αν διαβάσεις τα όσα έχουν γραφεί, θα δεις ότι ο Τσέγκος δεν τεκμηρίωσε την άποψή του. Το αν πρόκειται για απάτη ή για αυταπάτη δεν μπορώ να το πω, θα υποθέσω το δεύτερο για να του παραχωρήσω το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας, οπωσδήποτε όμως η έρευνα που έκανε δεν τεκμηριώνει αυτό που ισχυρίζεται ότι τεκμηριώνει. Δες τα δεδομένα και κρίνε μόνος σου.

Επιπλέον, η έρευνα του Τσέγκου δεν αφορά το πολυτονικό, αλλά την αρχαία ελληνική. Ακόμη και αν το συμπέρασμά του ήταν σωστό, δεν θα χρησίμευε ως επιχείρημα υπέρ του πολυτονικού (και το συμπέρασμα δεν είναι σωστό, ξαναλέω, διάβασε και κρίνε).

Οι υποστηρικτές του μονοτονικού δεν υποστήριξαν ποτέ ότι η χρήση μονοτονικού έχει κάποιες ιδιαίτερες ευμενείς συνέπειες στην ανάπτυξη, επομένως δεν είχαν λόγο να διεξάγουν καμία έρευνα τέτοιου τύπου. 

Έτσι τουλάχιστον το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2013)

fern said:


> Μὲ τὴν ἱστορικὴ ὀρθογραφία ἔχω παρατηρήσει ὅτι τὸ μυαλό μου δουλεύει περισσότερο, καὶ ἔχω βελτιώσει τὴν ὀρθογραφία μου. Ἂν ἐνδαφέρεται κανεὶς γιὰ τὴν ἐμπειρία μου.


Εγώ λοιπόν θα ήθελα να μας εξηγήσεις, φίλτατε fern, την εμπειρία σου σε σχέση με το _πολυτονικό_. Σε σχέση με την ιστορική ορθογραφία καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς και, παρότι είμαι υπέρ της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας και όχι της φωνητικής, με τη φωνητική ορθογραφία δεν θα υπήρχε _ορθογραφικό_ πρόβλημα για κανέναν, αφού όλα θα γράφονταν με μονά σύμφωνα και με _ε_, _ι_ και _ο_.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2013)

Φερν, το ζήτημα των τόνων λύθηκε εδώ και 30 χρόνια και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα επί αυτού για τα επόμενα 30 χρόνια όσες μελέτες και να βγουν για τα οφέλη του μονοτονικού στην υγεία και την ευφυΐα. Στα έγγραφα προσωπικής χρήσης είμαστε όλοι ελεύθεροι να γράφουμε όπως θέλουμε. Οπότε ποιο είναι το ζήτημα;

Όσο για την ορθογραφία, οι Ιταλοί έχουν πολύ απλούστερη από τη δική μας. Σχεδόν 100% φωνητική. Και έχουν μόνο έναν τόνο που δεν χρησιμοποιείται σε όλες τις λέξεις. Και η Ιταλία είναι στο G8, έχει βαριά βιομηχανία, έχει περισσότερους νομπελίστες από την Ελλάδα (και σε Νόμπελ επιστημονικά, όχι λογοτεχνίας), έχει κουζίνα, μόδα, σινεμά διεθνώς γνωστά και όλα αυτά τα έχει καταφέρει όχι χάρη στους αδερφούς μας τους Κατωιταλιώτες αλλά παρόλο που έχει να συντηρεί κι αυτούς και τις εγκληματικές οργανώσεις τους. Μπορεί να πούμε ότι η πρόοδός τους οφείλεται στη διδασκαλία αρχαίων στα σχολεία ή πιο σοβαρά, ότι ως μεγαλύτερη χώρα με μεγαλύτερο πληθυσμό είχε ιστορικά περισσότερες δυνατότητες. Αλλά τότε τι θα πούμε για τη Φιλανδία, που έχει φωνητική ορθογραφία στην επίσημη γλώσσα που μιλάει η πλειοψηφία; Kι αυτοί μας ξεπερνάνε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2013)

Μα πολυτονικό έτσι κι αλλιώς μαθαίνουμε με τα αρχαία, από το γυμνάσιο. Μπορεί να μην το χρησιμοποιούμε στην ΚΝΕ, αλλά το μαθαίνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2013)

Μπορη να σας ενδηαφερη αφτο το αρθρο στα Νεα:

*Η Ρομεηκη γλοσα του Ιωάννη Βηλαρά
Η ξεχασμένη εκδοχή μιας ελληνικής εσπεράντο του 1814 που έμεινε στα χαρτιά*
http://ma.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4784679

Τη Ρωμεηκη γλοσα τη βρισκετε στην Ανεμη:
http://anemi.lib.uoc.gr/metadata/9/f/9/metadata-39-0000028.tkl


(Άντε, να ξεπεράσω το άγχος μη γράψω _βρίσκετε_ αντί για _βρίσκεται_ και τ' αντίστροφο.)


----------

